# News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion



## FrankMoers (19. Juni 2010)

*News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,754907


----------



## Bergischlaender (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Oh Mann, was ich mich auf das Game freue!


----------



## fliger5 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Das  Spiel ist ein Offline Spiel, denken die wirklich, dass Steam als Kopierschutz taugt? Mittlerweile gibt es nämlich so gut wie jedes Steam-Spiel als SteamLESS-Spiel und Mafia 2 wird da keine Ausnahme bilden.


----------



## omfgnoobs (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

naaaaaaja....
das game ruckelt mir schon auf konsole zu verdächtig dann nochmal physx dazurechnen und die schlechte portierung ohne optimierung und bäm nur noch 20 frames mit ner gtx 470


----------



## LEOleo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Wie ich mich freue , dass ich jetzt eine ps3 besitze und mir das ganze steam theater nicht mehr antun muss aber das spiel sieht mir nach einem gta killer aus hoffentlich ist die story su gut wie beim ersten teil.


----------



## Lurelein (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Keine Ahnung wo du da nen ruckeln siehst ...
Und PC hat wesentlich mehr Leistung als Konsole, also denke das wird schon. Zumal das Game einfach nur Geil wird (hoffentlich).


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

NAAAAAAIIIIIIN! 

Toll, dann darf ich mich wieder mit "Fehler: Dieses Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Bitte probieren sie es ein anderes Mal." und anderem Mist rumschlagen. Schlimm genug, dass ich für Mafia wieder mal mein Steam Boykott aussetzen werde.


----------



## mafiafan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

@omfgnoobs

Nein das Spiel wird für den PC extra entwickelt. Es ist keine billige Portierung! Es wurde auch schon gesagt das die Anforderungen nicht so hoch sein werden und das Mafia 2 eine gute performance für den PC hat!  Die PC Version wird die beste von den allen 3 sein.


----------



## Deathlife (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



LEOleo schrieb:


> Wie ich mich freue , dass ich jetzt eine ps3 besitze und mir das ganze steam theater nicht mehr antun muss aber das spiel sieht mir nach einem gta killer aus hoffentlich ist die story su gut wie beim ersten teil.


Hättest du wohl gerne.


----------



## X3niC (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ja steam ich liebe steam


----------



## Shadow744 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Generell ist Steam ja ne ganz schöne Sache mit den Deals und so aber ich hasse es wenn Spiele *nur* in Verbindung mit Steam laufen. 
Manche Spiele möchte ich lieber ohne Steam spielen.
Und die Zeitlupenfunktion ist totaler Quatsch, passt überhaupt nicht zum Spiel. Naja muss man ja zum Glück nicht benutzen.


----------



## N8Mensch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Steam ist recht nervig, von allem z.B.: mit langsamer I-Net-Leitung kann nach Wochen nicht mal so eben schnell ein Steam-Spiel gelöscht oder gestartet werden, weil sich Steam erst mal selbst updatet. 
Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich gut und gerne auf Steam verzichten.
Steam ist zwar in gewissen Dingen komfortabel(Freundeslisten etc.), im Grunde hält aber ein Drittanbieter seine Hand über die Freiheit der Spieler.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



NOODLES_SOS schrieb:


> NAAAAAAIIIIIIN!
> 
> Toll, dann darf ich mich wieder mit "Fehler: Dieses Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Bitte probieren sie es ein anderes Mal." und anderem Mist rumschlagen. ...


Das hast du vielleicht am Erstverkaufstag (kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil ich Spiele eigentlich nie am Erstverkaufstag habe/spiele), aber sobald das Spiel ordnungsgemäß installiert ist, sollte sowas nicht mehr vorkommen (und ist mir persönlich noch gar nie untergekommen).


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> NOODLES_SOS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > NAAAAAAIIIIIIN!
> ...


  Ha, sag das meinem Audiosurf, dass sich über drei Wochen lang bei jedem Startversuch so bei mir gemeldet hat.  Dann kommt noch die langsame DSL 1000er Verbindung hinzu, die wie N8Mensch erwähnte einen Spielstart locker um 5 Minuten verzögert, bei großen Updates Stunden. Seit ich dann einfach mal so für einen Einkauf gesperrt wurde kriegen die kein Geld mehr von mir. Sie wollen es ja nicht annehmen...
Mein letzter Kontakt ist die Just Cause 2 Demo gewesen, also recht aktuell. Da vergaß Steam dann schon zwei Mal das Passwort. Nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber es summiert sich. Ich versuche echt so gut es geht um Steam herum zu kommen, aber jedes Mal wenn ich es doch nutze ist irgendetwas Anderes


----------



## acti0n (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Lieber Steam als Ubisoft DRM


----------



## OrdenSaturday (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Das beste an Steam ist, wenn das Spiel endlich (nach einer Woche) fertig geupdated wurde und du spielst es, ist es auf deutsch. Wenn dann wieder ein "Update" kommt geht plötzlich nur noch die Audioenstellung Englisch!!!! Also die ersten Levels auf Deutsch und der Schluss nur in Englisch!!!! (so wars bei mir bei allen 3 Half-Life Teilen) Des is echt beschissen gemacht!! Eine Sprachoption weg-updaten??? pfui spinne! Nicht nur das man denkt: "Ja gut, das war jetzt das 3. Update von diesem Spiel, jetzt bin ich fertig." NEIN, es wird bei JEDEM behinderten Start ein noch behindertereres Update vollzogen! Bei so nem Müll könnt ich kotzen!


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



NOODLES_SOS schrieb:


> Ha, sag das meinem Audiosurf, dass sich über drei Wochen lang bei jedem Startversuch so bei mir gemeldet hat.


Und was hat der Support dazu gesagt?



> Dann kommt noch die langsame DSL 1000er Verbindung hinzu, die wie N8Mensch erwähnte einen Spielstart locker um 5 Minuten verzögert, bei großen Updates Stunden.


a) Steam ist nix für langsame Internetleitungen
b) man kann die automatischen Updates ausschalten
c) kann man sich darauf einrichten und den Rechner beispielsweise vor dem Essen oder Einkaufengehen starten



> Seit ich dann einfach mal so für einen Einkauf gesperrt wurde kriegen die kein Geld mehr von mir. Sie wollen es ja nicht annehmen...


Einfach so sperrt Steam bestimmt nicht. War dein Konto vielleicht überzogen oder hast du ein Spiel von jemand anders mit der Steam Geschenk Funktion erhalten? Oder hast du versucht ein hierzulande zensiertes / beschlagnahmtes Spiel über Steam zu kaufen?


Meine negativen Erfahrungen mit Steam beschränken sich seit 2004 jedenfalls darauf, daß ich an 2 Tagen nicht auf meinen Account und die Spiele darin zugreifen konnte. (2Tage / 6 Jahre = ~0,1% Ausfallzeit)

Und daß ich einmal einen g2play.pl Key nicht aktivieren konnte.
Das war aber meine eigene Schuld, daß ich in so einem dubiosen "Laden" eingekauft hab ...


----------



## Zultan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich kann nur sagen PRO STEAM kaufe seit längem dort nur noch diie Spiele grad jetzt in der EA Woche bekam ich z.B: Mirror Edge und Bournout Revange beide für je 3,69€

andere Vorteile:
+wird alles selbst geupdatet
+Große Spielauswahl
+häufig sehr sehr gute Spiele zu TOp Preisen
+schneller download der Spiele
+Friend List
+Errungenschaften

usw !!! Ich kann also nur nochmals schreiben PRO STEAM


----------



## Zultan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

ac h ja und Top Service bei fragen zu SPielen viele fragen werden innerhalb von 6h beantwortet


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> NOODLES_SOS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ha, sag das meinem Audiosurf, dass sich über drei Wochen lang bei jedem Startversuch so bei mir gemeldet hat.
> ...


Clientregistry.blob löschen und noch mal versuchen, half aber nicht. Es waren auch nur jeweils 2-3 Versuche direkt hintereinander an vielleicht 5 Tagen in diesem Zeitraum, nicht so oft wie es vielleicht oben klang.



Worrel schrieb:


> NOODLES_SOS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann kommt noch die langsame DSL 1000er Verbindung hinzu, die wie N8Mensch erwähnte einen Spielstart locker um 5 Minuten verzögert, bei großen Updates Stunden.
> ...


a) Weiß ich, war es noch nie. Ich wohne aber nun mal auf dem Dorf und wenn ich könnte würde ich es ja sein lassen. Den gesamten Service den Steam bietet möchte ich gar nicht nutzen, ich möchte bloß das Spiel spielen. 
Habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt wie Steam einen kopierten HL2/CSS/Gmod Ordner nicht erkennen wollte und trotzdem bei 0% neu angefangen hat?    Zwei von drei Personen auf LAN die x GB laden müssen dauern auch mit DSL 16k lange. 
b) Speichert sich die Einstellung inzwischen tatsächlich zuverlässig? Es ist zwar mit der Zeit seltener geworden, aber zuverlässig funktioniert hat es bei mir nie. Genau wie die Option des Offline Modus, oder eben letztens erst das Passwort.
c) Andere Spiele starte ich wann ich will. Oder lade den Patch im Hintergrund während ich die alte Version spiele. 



Worrel schrieb:


> NOODLES_SOS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Seit ich dann einfach mal so für einen Einkauf gesperrt wurde kriegen die kein Geld mehr von mir. Sie wollen es ja nicht annehmen...
> ...


HL 1 im Angebot, per Paypal. "An unexpected error has occurred. Your purchase has not been completed.
 Please contact Steam Support." Vorher habe ich problemlos eingekauft und anderen geschenkt. Bei der zweiten Antwort kam dann vom Support "I removed the lock from your account" und das war es. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich anders gemacht habe als vorher   




Worrel schrieb:


> Meine negativen Erfahrungen mit Steam beschränken sich seit 2004 jedenfalls darauf, daß ich an 2 Tagen nicht auf meinen Account und die Spiele darin zugreifen konnte. (2Tage / 6 Jahre = ~0,1% Ausfallzeit)
> 
> Und daß ich einmal einen g2play.pl Key nicht aktivieren konnte.
> Das war aber meine eigene Schuld, daß ich in so einem dubiosen "Laden" eingekauft hab ...


Tja, mich scheint Steam leider zu hassen. Einen Haufen Bugs haben sie inzwischen entfernt oder zumindest verringert, aber die vorhandenen Fettnäpfchen treffe ich garantiert. Ich bekomme mit Steam einen Haufen an Kram den ich nicht möchte und der zusätzliche Probleme machen kann.

 Apropos, möchte jemand einen HL2/CSS/Portal/Gmod, einen Audiosurf oder einen Red Orchestra Account kaufen?  Einen Dirt 2 Gutschein habe ich hier auch noch unbenutzt herumliegen


----------



## redaim33 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

yeahh!!

super... damit ist die bange Kopierschutzfrage ja auch geklärt. Ich hatte schon schlimmeres befürchtet. Aber Steam ist voll in Ordnung..

hätte niemals gedacht das mal zu schreiben...


----------



## Aithir (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Steam ist Datendiebstahl und Manipulation mit System. All die angeblichen Vorteile sind nutzlos und wertlos. Aber anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Menschen, die sich darüber freuen manipuliert, bestohlen und ausgenutzt zu werden.

Steam macht abhängig und legt den User an die Kette. 

Wer darauf steht, auf psychische Art missbraucht und psychisch ausgenutzt zu werden, möge STEAM anhimmeln, wer vernünftig ist, läßt die Finger davon.


----------



## DiePoente (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Aithir schrieb:


> Steam ist Datendiebstahl und Manipulation mit System. All die angeblichen Vorteile sind nutzlos und wertlos. Aber anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Menschen, die sich darüber freuen manipuliert, bestohlen und ausgenutzt zu werden.
> 
> Steam macht abhängig und legt den User an die Kette.
> 
> Wer darauf steht, auf psychische Art missbraucht und psychisch ausgenutzt zu werden, möge STEAM anhimmeln, wer vernünftig ist, läßt die Finger davon.


   Köstlich!     Selten so gelacht


----------



## BensN (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Wunderbar,und wieder nen Game wo man sich freut,was mir denn aber doch nicht auf den rechner kommt, sch*i* STEAMwahn,zum kotzen. Werd ich mir das wohl für die playse kaufen!


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



NOODLES_SOS schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt wie Steam einen kopierten HL2/CSS/Gmod Ordner nicht erkennen wollte und trotzdem bei 0% neu angefangen hat?    Zwei von drei Personen auf LAN die x GB laden müssen dauern auch mit DSL 16k lange.


Deswegen geht man ja auch mit fertig installierten, upgedateten und auf Funktion geprüften Spielen auf eine LAN.  



> b) Speichert sich die Einstellung inzwischen tatsächlich zuverlässig?


Die Einstellung "immer aktuell halten" wird jedenfalls konsequent gespeichert - das hab ich jedenfalls bei allen Spieln aktiviert.



> Genau wie die Option des Offline Modus, ...


inzwischen kann man auch beim Einloggen in den Offline Modus wechseln - früher ging das blöderweise nur, wenn man gerade online war ...



> HL 1 im Angebot, per Paypal. "An unexpected error has occurred. Your purchase has not been completed.
> Please contact Steam Support." Vorher habe ich problemlos eingekauft und anderen geschenkt.


Hm, vielleicht hat sich Steam dadran verschluckt, daß du nacheinander mehrmals den selben Titel gekauft hast ...


----------



## Siffi123 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> Steam ist recht nervig, von allem z.B.: mit langsamer I-Net-Leitung kann nach Wochen nicht mal so eben schnell ein Steam-Spiel gelöscht oder gestartet werden, weil sich Steam erst mal selbst updatet.
> Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich gut und gerne auf Steam verzichten.
> Steam ist zwar in gewissen Dingen komfortabel(Freundeslisten etc.), im Grunde hält aber ein Drittanbieter seine Hand über die Freiheit der Spieler.



Stimme dir zu. Mit langsamer verbindung ist Steam Problematisch
Da ich aber eine DSL 32000 leitung besitze und im schnitt mit 2mb/s bei steam sauge ist das nicht sonderlich ein Problem für mich.

Kann aber die leute verstehen die noch eine DSL1000 leitung oder ähnliches besitzen. Aber daran wird sich wohl erstmal nix ändern
Man kann eben nur hoffen das weiter DSL ausgebaut wird bei uns in Deutschland. Hoffe das beste für euch


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Aithir schrieb:


> Steam ist Datendiebstahl und Manipulation mit System. All die angeblichen Vorteile sind nutzlos und wertlos. Aber anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Menschen, die sich darüber freuen manipuliert, bestohlen und ausgenutzt zu werden.
> 
> Steam macht abhängig und legt den User an die Kette.
> 
> Wer darauf steht, auf psychische Art missbraucht und psychisch ausgenutzt zu werden, möge STEAM anhimmeln, wer vernünftig ist, läßt die Finger davon.


1. Welche Daten stiehlt Steam?
2. Inwiefern wird was genau manipuliert?
3. Wieso sind beispielsweise "sich nicht um Updates kümmern zu müssen" und "keine CDs zum Spielen suchen müssen" "nutz- und wertlos"?
4. Wie werde ich denn von Steam ausgenutzt?
5. Inwiefern legt mich Steam mehr an eine Kette als eine x-beliebige andere Spielfirma mit Onlineaktivierung?
6. Inwiefern missbraucht Steam mich psychisch?
7. Wieso ist die Nutzung von Steam "unvernünftig?


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Steam hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, ich würde aber sagen, dass die Vorteile mittlerweile deutlich überwiegen (nutze Steam durchgängig seit 2004).
Es bietet viel Komfort, ist aber teilweise etwas lahm beim Start. Dazu ist es eine herausragende Plattform für kleinere Titel und Independent Games und dafür liebe ich es.
Die normalen Preise bei Steam sind maßlos überteuert und ich würde sie nie bezahlen, aber die Deals sind teilweise sagenhaft. Gerade eben hab ich mir Mass Effect für 3,70€ gekauft, da ich das Angebot an Weihnachten verpasst habe.

PS: Und von den diversen Kopierschutzmechanismen und DRM wie bei Ubi Soft, EA etc. ist Steam das mit Abstand angenehmste.


----------



## Prime85 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ach man, ich habe es ja schon geahnt. Das kotzt mich echt an, fast jedes Spiel kommt nun mit dieser Steam-Aktivierung. Da werde ich es wohl in naher Zukunft nicht kaufen. Vielleicht kommt es später auf dem Grabbeltisch ohne den Sch... aus. Echt enttäuschend...


----------



## Prof-G (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> Aithir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Steam ist Datendiebstahl und Manipulation mit System. All die angeblichen Vorteile sind nutzlos und wertlos. Aber anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Menschen, die sich darüber freuen manipuliert, bestohlen und ausgenutzt zu werden.
> ...


Hallo Worrel,

wieso erinnert mich die Computec Media AG an einen Veranstalter für Kaffeefahrten ???

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaffeefahrt


----------



## Edelstoffl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Zu Worrel

Hab Stean ausprobiert:
nach massloser Entäuschung hab ich versucht zu kündigen-  nur es gibt bei Steam keinen Link zur Kündigung. Musste über eine Suppotanfrage die Kündigung aussprechen. Hat mit 3 Tage, Nerven und Drohen mit dem Anwalt gekostet.Von der Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten ganz zu schweigen. Das entsprechende Spiel war hinterher natürlich wertlos. 
Wie du an die Kette gelegt wirst? Na, denk mal nach: Du zahlst den Vollpreis für ein Spiel, welches du eigentlich nur mietest. Bei jeder Installation bist du auf einen Account bwz. Aktivierungsserver angewiesen. Sobald der offline geht, kannst du dein Spiel in die Tonne treten. 
Solche Praktiken sind unverschämt und die Unterstützung dieser durch den Konsumenten nicht nur unvernünftig sondern einfach nur dumm.
WWären nicht Tausende von unbedarften Usern bereit, dafür zu zahlen verarscht zu werden, könnte man Spiele wie gewohnt auch in Zukunft tutti completti im Laden kaufen. 
Vielen Dank auch! Und die Zukunft? Siehe Ubisoft....


----------



## Edelstoffl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Zu Worrel
> 
> Hab Stean ausprobiert:
> nach massloser Entäuschung hab ich versucht zu kündigen- nur es gibt bei Steam keinen Link zur Kündigung. Musste über eine Suppotanfrage die Kündigung aussprechen. Hat mit 3 Tage, Nerven und Drohen mit dem Anwalt gekostet.Von der Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten ganz zu schweigen. Das entsprechende Spiel war hinterher natürlich wertlos.
> ...


Ach und sorry für die Tippfehler- war in Eile!


----------



## Edelstoffl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Sorry für die Tippfehler von meinem Beitrag- war in Eile!  :o)


----------



## think1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

komm mal kla^^ steam is ne gute sache. wenn man keine freunde hat die ebenfalls alle steam benutzen is es natürlich nich so viel wert. aber das ingame interface und die freundesliste sind wirklich gut. ich seh sofort wenn ein kollege spielt und ein knopf connectet mich auf seinen server. also heul mal nich rum


----------



## m-c (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> nach massloser Entäuschung hab ich versucht zu kündigen-  nur es gibt bei Steam keinen Link zur Kündigung. Musste über eine Suppotanfrage die Kündigung aussprechen. Hat mit 3 Tage, Nerven und Drohen mit dem Anwalt gekostet.Von der Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten ganz zu schweigen. Das entsprechende Spiel war hinterher natürlich wertlos...


Ja und dann kommen wieder irgendwelche Trolle, die sich infizierte Dateien ausführen und sich dann wundern, dass Account weg ist. Ist ja auf jeden Fall Steams Schuld, dass deren Account geknackt wurde, ne?


Edelstoffl schrieb:


> ...Wie du an die Kette gelegt wirst? Na, denk mal nach: Du zahlst den Vollpreis für ein Spiel, welches du eigentlich nur mietest...


Sorry für die Information, aber das ist immer so. Man kauft nun mal kein Windows, sondern nur eine Lizenz zum Betreiben.


Edelstoffl schrieb:


> ...Bei jeder Installation bist du auf einen Account bwz. Aktivierungsserver angewiesen. Sobald der offline geht, kannst du dein Spiel in die Tonne treten.


Trifft nicht nur auf Steam zu. Mittlerweile sicherlich bei fast allen Spielen so.


----------



## Prof-G (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Prime85 schrieb:


> Ach man, ich habe es ja schon geahnt. Das kotzt mich echt an, fast jedes Spiel kommt nun mit dieser Steam-Aktivierung. Da werde ich es wohl in naher Zukunft nicht kaufen. Vielleicht kommt es später auf dem Grabbeltisch ohne den Sch... aus. Echt enttäuschend...


Ach waren das noch Zeiten, damals als es noch kein Steam gab. 

Das World Opponent Network (WON) lief sehr stabil und verbrauchte zudem viel weniger Arbeitsspeicher.
Zum Glück gibt es das WON2 Projekt, wo man das gute alte Counter Strike auch ohne Steam geniesen kann.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WON2

Als Fan von Half Life, habe ich damals wegen Steam, auf Half Life 2 verzichtet.


----------



## Sheggo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



think1 schrieb:


> komm mal kla^^ steam is ne gute sache. wenn man keine freunde hat die ebenfalls alle steam benutzen is es natürlich nich so viel wert. aber das ingame interface und die freundesliste sind wirklich gut. ich seh sofort wenn ein kollege spielt und ein knopf connectet mich auf seinen server. also heul mal nich rum


   das waren noch Zeiten, als man den Rechner gestartet hat und IN RUHE losspielen konnte. Mittlerweile hab ich schon gar kein Bock mehr zu Zocken, bevor ich überhaupt nen Spiel vollständig gestartet hab...

Diese Zeitlupenfunktion ist doch auch nur drin für Konsolereos, die ohne nix treffen würden...
Hab selbst ne 360 und hätte nie so nen Spiel auf ner Konsole gezockt, aber wegen dem ganzen Steam Quatsch bin ich echt am Überlegen. Die Publisher machen den PC Markt selbst komplett kaputt und nicht irgendwelche "Raubkopierer" oder sonst wer...


----------



## Edelstoffl (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



m-c schrieb:


> "Ja und dann kommen wieder irgendwelche Trolle, die sich infizierte Dateien ausführen und sich dann wundern, dass Account weg ist. Ist ja auf jeden Fall Steams Schuld, dass deren Account geknackt wurde, ne?"
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Satz etwas unverständlich ist- Welcher Account?  Den hab ich ja gecancelt, Mensch! Wusste gar nicht, dass Steam-Accounts in der Vergangenheit auch noch geknackt wurden- wird ja immer besser!
> 
> ...


----------



## onkelotto (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

aha steam pflicht - nö danke ich zocke das 100% ohne steam dreck


----------



## DarthDevil (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

schade um das spiel aber mit steam ohne mich. als ob es nicht schon reichen würde das ich in den letzten jahren meine spielekäufe um 80% reduziert hab wegen dem drm-bullshit, nein ich glaub die industrie legt es echt darauf an das  aus den 80 noch 100% werden...


----------



## chris110488 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Juhu. Nach Civ 5 die nächste gute Nachricht!


----------



## FloFri (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

also bei CS oder HL fand ichs in ordnung, bei CS sogar sinnvoll..aber bei Empire zum Beispiel ging es mir auf die nerven, manche spiele will ich einfach nur in ruhe spielen


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

wo ist euer Problem an Steam. Ist doch ne super plattform wo es immer wieder super angebote gibt. Heute z.b. MassEffet für 3€ nochwas


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> NOODLES_SOS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt wie Steam einen kopierten HL2/CSS/Gmod Ordner nicht erkennen wollte und trotzdem bei 0% neu angefangen hat?    Zwei von drei Personen auf LAN die x GB laden müssen dauern auch mit DSL 16k lange.
> ...


Deswegen hat man eine CD und 100MB an Patch und ist nach spätestens 15 Minuten fertig


----------



## DarthDevil (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



KainLaVey schrieb:


> wo ist euer Problem an Steam. Ist doch ne super plattform wo es immer wieder super angebote gibt. Heute z.b. MassEffet für 3€ nochwas


   nee ein spiel das ich ned mal ins regal stellen kann ist genau 0€ wert. onlineaktivierung geht gar nicht, ich will nicht vom internet abhängig sein. zwang zu zusätzlicher software ist auch doof weils einfach nervt. genauso wenig hab ich lust für singleplayer spiele nen account zu brauchen, oder das die software meinen rechner auspioniert und wenn er nur die hardwarkonfiguration untersucht. und und und es gibt so viele gründe, aber keinen einzigen der dafür spricht.


----------



## Pinna (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Nach dieser News ist meine Kaufbereitschaft von 100% auf 20% gefallen.

Weil:
- Ich werde das Spiel nie wieder los
- Steam, Onlineaktivierung - Server down = Gute Nacht!

Wirklich schade um das Spiel...

Ich habe MW2 und mir gefällt es nicht. Andere Spiele hätte ich in diesem Fall weiterverkauft. Mit Steam keine Chance. Zum glück war MW2 das einzige Steam-Exklusive Spiel das ich jemals gekauft habe.
Und wenn möglich werde ich einen sehr großen Bogen um Steam machen.

Bevor man Steam-Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann, werde ich ein Gegner von Steam bleiben.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Prof-G schrieb:


> Hallo Worrel,
> 
> wieso erinnert mich die Computec Media AG an einen Veranstalter für Kaffeefahrten ???
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaffeefahrt


   Ich hab keine Ahnung. 
Und letzten Endes ist das auch völlig egal, weil es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Btw:  "VIPs" sind generell keine Computec MItarbeiter. Ich bin zB lediglich ein Ex-Mod.


----------



## AjantisII (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Wer heute immer noch probleme mit Plattformen wie steam hat der wird in ein paar Jahren gar nix mehr spielen können.

Leider wird auch über kurz oder lang die Pappe bzw Plastik im Regal komplett verschwinden.
Gewöhnt euch lieber früher als später daran.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> ... nach massloser Entäuschung hab ich versucht zu kündigen-  nur es gibt bei Steam keinen Link zur Kündigung.


Was meinst du wohl, wie groß der Aufschrei (und der Supportaufwand dafür) wäre, wenn man allzu leicht seinen Account kündigen könnte und zig Spieler "deinstallieren" mit "Account löschen" verwechseln würden und somit ihre Spiellizenzen ungültig gemacht hätten?



> Musste über eine Supportanfrage die Kündigung aussprechen. Hat mit 3 Tage, Nerven und Drohen mit dem Anwalt gekostet.


Natürlich muss Valve ganz, ganz sicher gehen, bevor sie einen Account löschen. Nicht, daß sie nachher auf  Schadensersatz verklagt werden, weil sie den Kunden um die Gegenleistung für sein Geld betrogen hätten.

Das ist dann halt nicht mit einer einzigen, kurzen Support Mail erledigt.



> Von der Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten ganz zu schweigen. Das entsprechende Spiel war hinterher natürlich wertlos.


Natürlich. Wie es in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht, die du bei der Installation bestätigt hast.



> Wie du an die Kette gelegt wirst? Na, denk mal nach: Du zahlst den Vollpreis für ein Spiel, welches du eigentlich nur mietest.


Bei jeder Software - moment - bei *jedem Endprodukt geistiger Arbeit *kaufst du als Endkonsument nicht das Produkt, sondern nur die Nutzungslizenz.

Das gilt für Software, Musik, Filme, Bücher, Liedtexte, Patenten, Designentwürfen, Funktionsmechanismen, ...

Wenn du das jeweilige Produkt tatsächlich *gekauft *hättest, dürftest du jederzeit basierend auf der jeweiligen Idee ein neues Werk erstellen und gegen Geld verkaufen und müsstest die jeweiligen Lizenzgebühren zahlen, um die jeweilige 
Idee (zB eine 3D Engine) nutzen zu dürfen.

Hast du aber nicht. Und deshalb darfst du das nicht.
Was du jederzeit verkaufen darfst ist dein erworbenes Nutzungsrecht, zB an einem Buch, das du ausgelesen hast. Um die Nutzungsrechte übergeben zu können, mußt du die Kopie der Werkdaten natürlich an den neuen Nutzer weitergeben, sprich: den Datenträger: CD, Buch etc

Nochmal im Klartext: *keine einzige *Software (Windows, Word, Half-Life 2, AntiVir, Winamp, Amazon.de, ...) hast du *gekauft *- du hast lediglich das Nutzungsrecht erworben.



> Bei jeder Installation bist du auf einen Account bwz. Aktivierungsserver angewiesen. Sobald der offline geht, kannst du dein Spiel in die Tonne treten.


Genauso wie du bei einer CD/DVD auf die Haltbarkeit des Datenträgers angewiesen bist. Wenn du deine CD/DVD durch Katze / Baby / Ungeschick / wütende Mitbewohner / fehlerhaftes Laufwerk ... kaputtgeht, it dein Spiel ebenso reif für den Müll. (DIe genannten Beispiele können bei Steam übrigens nicht auftreten  )

Abgesehen davon handelt es sich nicht um den Heim PC von Karl-Heinz aus Hintertupfingen, der privat irgendwelche Mods auf seinem Server zur Verfügung stellt, sondern um die international erfolgreiche Firma Valve, die ebenso wenig wie Microsoft oder Apple in absehbarer Zukunft den Betrieb einstellen werden.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



> Wusste gar nicht, dass Steam-Accounts in der Vergangenheit auch noch geknackt wurden- wird ja immer besser!


*
Jede Software *kann man theoretisch knacken. Wieso sollte Steam besser geschützt werden können als* jede andere Software*?



> > "Sorry für die Information, aber das ist immer so. Man kauft nun mal kein Windows, sondern nur eine Lizenz zum Betreiben."
> 
> 
> Sorry für die Information, aber Windows ist ein Betriebssystem und kein Spiel. Zig Spiele in meinem Regal sind nicht der Meinung, dass ein Onlione-Account nötig ist.


Sorry, aber Windos ist genau wie Steam, Spiele, Anwendungsprogramme etc *Software*.
Und* von jeder Software *- völlig egal, ob mit oder ohne irgendeiner Aktivierung oder Account Bindung - erwirbt man als Endverbraucher *nur eine Nutzungslizenz*.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> nee ein spiel das ich ned mal ins regal stellen kann ist genau 0€ wert.


Hm. Die Funktion eines Spieles ist doch, daß der jeweilige Programmcode ausgeführt wird - die Schachtel, bunte CD/DVD und das Handbuch der Handzettel sind doch lediglich ausschmückendes Beiwerk und spätestens seit dem vergrößerten plumpen USK Siegel in den seltensten Fällen ausstellungswürdig...



> onlineaktivierung geht gar nicht, ich will nicht vom internet abhängig sein.


Steam hat einen Offline-Modus. Zum Spielen brauchst du keine Online Verbindung.



> ... daß die software meinen rechner auspioniert und wenn er nur die hardwarkonfiguration untersucht. und und und es gibt so viele gründe, aber keinen einzigen der dafür spricht.


   Optimierung der Engine von Spieletiteln auf die laut Steam Statistik verbreiteste Hardware ist kein Grund?
Bedenke: die Statistiken sind von jedermann einsehbar.

Desweiteren wüsste ich jetzt nicht, welchen Schaden es verursachen sollte, wenn Valve weiß, welche Hardware ich im Rechner habe und welches Betriebssystem ich benutze ...!?

btw: *Jede *Internetseite weiß, wie dein Betriebssystem heißt, welchen 
Browser du verwendest, welchen Internetprovider du verwendest, in 
welchem Gebiet du wohnst ...


----------



## ferrari2k (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



AjantisII schrieb:


> Wer heute immer noch probleme mit Plattformen wie steam hat der wird in ein paar Jahren gar nix mehr spielen können.
> 
> Leider wird auch über kurz oder lang die Pappe bzw Plastik im Regal komplett verschwinden.
> Gewöhnt euch lieber früher als später daran.


Nö, ich will ohne Abhängigkeit spielen können. Meine Vorbestellung bei Amazon wurde gerade storniert.
Wenns im Regal keine Spiele mehr gibt kauf ich auch keine mehr, fertig.
@Worrel:
Ja, Steam hat einen Offlinemodus, nur, um den nutzen zu können musst du zumindest einmal Online gewesen sein, und hier liegt der Hund begraben.
Wenn Steam grade Probleme hat, dein Internet platt ist, Steam gerade wegen irgendeiner Neuerscheinung platt ist, dann kann man nicht zocken. Und wenn Steam gerade dann updaten will, dann auch nicht...
Sorry, aber nein, irgendwas was onlinebasiert ist, kommt mir nicht ins Haus...


----------



## Oelf (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

ich hab echt kein problem mit steam oder windowslive oder von mir aus dem rockstar social club nur wenn man zB gta4 über steam kauft braucht mal alle 3 und dann fängt es an zu nerven.

klar ohne kopierschutz wäre es am besten aber von allen die mir einfallen gefällt mir steam am ehesten.
man sollte sich nicht über die jenigen beschweren die versuchen ihr eigentum zu schützen sondern über die, sich wider dem gesetz zugang dazu verschaffen.


----------



## ferrari2k (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Oelf schrieb:


> ich hab echt kein problem mit steam oder windowslive oder von mir aus dem rockstar social club nur wenn man zB gta4 über steam kauft braucht mal alle 3 und dann fängt es an zu nerven.
> 
> klar ohne kopierschutz wäre es am besten aber von allen die mir einfallen gefällt mir steam am ehesten.
> man sollte sich nicht über die jenigen beschweren die versuchen ihr eigentum zu schützen sondern über die, sich wider dem gesetz zugang dazu verschaffen.


Frage ist dann natürlich, warum orientiert sich der Publisher an den Leuten, die nicht zahlen, anstatt denen Vorteile zu bieten, die zahlen?
Ich WILL das Spiel kaufen, aber der Publisher sorgt mit dieser Entscheidung dafür, dass ich das nicht tun werde. Wenn ich es also haben wollte, rein hypothetisch, bliebe für mich nur der Weg in die Illegalität und ich müsste es mir anderweitig holen. Aber das will ich eigentlich nicht, ich bin überzeugt, dass Mafia 2 ein Klasse Spiel wird. Und dafür würde ich auch gerne die Entwickler belohnen. Aber nunja, offensichtlich will man das nicht.


----------



## Edelstoffl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Zum Aktivieren brauchst du immer einen Steam-Account. Ohne ist das Spiel völlig unbrauchbar.
Rotzt dein PC ab und du musst ihn neu aufsetzen, oder du kaufst dir einen neuen etc. musst du immer wieder bei Steam registriern. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das bei einigen große Probleme verursacht- Steam hat einfach die Aktivierungskeys nicht mehr annerkannt- Folge: Die Spiele waren unbrauchbar. 
Zum Rechtlichen: Du erwirbst kein Nutzungsrecht sondern das Nutzungsrecht an einer Kopie. Hast du Film- DVD's und Audio-CD's. Hast du da auch nur ein Nutzungsrecht erworben und must dich bei jeder Plattenfirma mit deinen persönlichen Daten registrieren? Oder schiebst du's einfach nur in den CD-Player und hörst es dir an? Kannst du nicht jedes erworbene Gut, also auch DVD's  etc. jederzeit weiterverkaufen?
Natürlich akzeptierst du mit dem Account die AGB' s von Steam, aber müssen die deswegen gut/verbraucherfreundlich sein? 
Es ist doch wirklich für jeden Idioten erkennbar, dass durch die Steam-Praktik die Verbraucherrechte auf's Übelste beschnitten werden, wieso muss man sowas mit einer bornierten Sturheit verteidigen wie ein FDP-Wähler seine politische Unmündigkeit?
Versuch mal ein kleines Experiment: Wenn Steam doch so toll und kundenorientiert ist, kündige einfach deinen Account- sollte doch kein Problem sein, gell? (Du wirst schon dabei scheitern- ich lach' schon mal).
Anschließend versuchst du, die Löschung deiner pers. Daten durchzusetzen /(wird immer besser!).
Wenn du das geschaft hats, kannst dir ja problemlos wieder einen Account anlegen und deine Spiele wieder aktivieren....oder versuch doch dann mal eines deiner Spiele zu verkaufen (du kannst sie ja dann nicht mal verschenken!).
Und da wir alle wissen, dass du das nicht kannst, bzw. gar nicht hinkriegst, hör' bitte auf mündige User blöd anzublaffen, die nur auf ihre sublimsten Verbraucherrechte pochen. Mit deinem unreflektierten Konsum- und Kaufverhalten, haben du und deinesgleichen wirklich schon genug Mist angerichtet
Und jetzt langweil' mich nicht mit Raubkopierer und Schutz der Rechte der Hersteller- die interessieren die kaum, seit Steam und Co. wimmelt es im Netz von Cracks, die Raubkopiererei hat dadurch erst wieder einen Höhepunkt erreicht. Denen geht's nur darum, dass du deine Kopie des Spiels nicht einfach weiterverkaufen kannst und ihnen dadurch Kohle durch die Lappen geht..


----------



## chris110488 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Rotzt dein PC ab und du musst ihn neu aufsetzen, oder du kaufst dir einen neuen etc. musst du immer wieder bei Steam registriern. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das bei einigen große Probleme verursacht- Steam hat einfach die Aktivierungskeys nicht mehr annerkannt- Folge: Die Spiele waren unbrauchbar.


Das ist doch totaler Unsinn. 
Wenn dein PC abrotzt, darfst du natürlich keinen neuen Account erstellen, sondern Steam neu laden und dich mit deinem alten Account einloggen. Das sollte doch eigentlich logisch sein. Dann hast du natürlich auch alle Spiele wieder in deinem Account. Es ist doch klar, dass du ein Spiel nicht mit beliebig vielen Accounts freischalten kannst.

Auf die Idee, sich immer wieder neu zu registrieren, muss man erst mal kommen...    

Ich, als jemand, der noch nie ein Spiel verkauft hat, sehe bei Steam übrigens keinerlei Nachteile und Unmengen an Vorteilen.


----------



## ferrari2k (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

@chris:
Das geht alles natürlich nur so lange gut, wie die Steam Server erreichbar sind


----------



## onkelotto (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



KainLaVey schrieb:


> wo ist euer Problem an Steam. Ist doch ne super plattform wo es immer wieder super angebote gibt. Heute z.b. MassEffet für 3€ nochwas


Nun , als erwachsener Mensch möchte ich sehr genau wissen was zb. Steam mit meinen Benutzerdaten
anstellt . Bis dato gibt Steam keinerlei Auskunft was genau mit den Daten passiert .
Keine Ahnung mehr welche Zeitschrift das war ( PCGAMES oder Gamestar ) , jedenfalls wurden diese ganzen
Onlineplattformen mal bezüglich des Umgangs mit Benutzerdaten geprüft .
*Keines* der Unternehmen gab hierbei eine fundierte Stellungnahme ab .

Deshalb ist Steam , Ubischrott  etc . für mich ein klares "NO GO"


----------



## chris110488 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> @chris:
> Das geht alles natürlich nur so lange gut, wie die Steam Server erreichbar sind


Damit hatte ich bisher keine nennenswerten Probleme. 

Oder meinst du, wenn Steam pleite geht? Ich prophezeihe dir, dass vorher deine Datenträger nicht mehr funktionieren.     

Das ist übrigens mit einem Microsoft Betriebssystem auch nicht anders, oder mit Securom und wie sie alle heißen.

Und zu guter letzt hat Steam angekündigt, für eben diesen Fall, einen "Patch" oder sowas bereit zu halten. Wie soetwas aussehen könnte und ob das glaubwürdig und praktikabel ist, kann dir natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sword_CH (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Okay, dann wird definitiv die Xbox Version gekauft. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, möchte ich es auch weiterverkaufen können, sobald ich es durch habe!!! 

Das geht mir ehrlich gesagt mehr auf die Nerven, als irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen!


----------



## anjuna80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



onkelotto schrieb:


> KainLaVey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo ist euer Problem an Steam. Ist doch ne super plattform wo es immer wieder super angebote gibt. Heute z.b. MassEffet für 3€ nochwas
> ...


Welche Benutzerdaten meinst du denn? Ich hab bei Steam lediglich ein Benutzernamen und Kennwort hinterlegt, HL2 installiert und ab und zu abgedated. Da können böse Unternehmen sicherlich ganz viel mit anfangen   
Man braucht sicherlich nicht leichtfertig mit persönlichen Daten im Internet um sich werfen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Siffi123 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Steam hat meiner meinung nach nur ein Problem: Das weiterverkaufen von Spielen

Sonst ist Steam 1A. Eine perfekte Communityplattform wo ALLE Spiele miteinander verbunden sind. Für mich ist sowas heutzutage Pflicht. Ist auf meiner PS3 genauso. Da seh ich sofort was meine Kumpels gerade am zocken sind und was sie gerade freigeschaltet haben. 

Mich stört es ungemein wenn ein Spiel inzwischen nicht mehr für Steam,GFWL oder ähnliches vertrieben wird wie als beispiel derzeit das Spiel "SPLIT" von activision oder auch Dragon Age. Ist für mich eine wertminderung und sehe ich als negativ punkt an

Bei meinem Bruder sieht es genauso aus. Der kauft inzwischen nur noch 
PS3 spiele genau aus diesem grund obwohl ich im schon zigmal gesagt habe
 das Steam  ebenso das gleiche bietet.
In meiner Freundesliste in Steam gibt es einige die zahlen ruhig paar € 
mehr bei Steam für vollpreisspiele. Haubtsache es ist in Steam gebunden

Wie ihr seht: Eine Communityplattform ist für viele sehr wichtig geworden.


----------



## Edelstoffl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Edelstoffl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rotzt dein PC ab und du musst ihn neu aufsetzen, oder du kaufst dir einen neuen etc. musst du immer wieder bei Steam registriern. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das bei einigen große Probleme verursacht- Steam hat einfach die Aktivierungskeys nicht mehr annerkannt- Folge: Die Spiele waren unbrauchbar.
> ...


Damit meinte ich nicht, einen neuen Account erstellen, sondern das Spiel neu aktivieren- aus welchen Grund auch immer (Neuer PC, Account gelöscht etc...)
Allerdings erkennt Steam dann oft den Aktivierungscode nicht mehr an.  
Hab mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt....sorry!


----------



## think1 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

grade wenn der rechner kanputt geht oder man neu formatiert hat bietet steam den größten vorteil!!  du musst keine dvd´s raussuchen oder keys. du installierst steam und sagst ihm welche spiele du haben willst und er läd dir alles mit der neusten version. man muss halt die kontodaten wissen^^. wenn deine freunde das nich auf die reihe bekommen solltet ihr evtl lieber doppelkopf spielen. und wenn hier einer schreibt dass alles was mit online zu tun hat ihm nich ins haus kommt dann is er in den 90ern hängengeblieben xD


----------



## Prof-G (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



onkelotto schrieb:


> Nun , als erwachsener Mensch möchte ich sehr genau wissen was zb. Steam mit meinen Benutzerdaten
> anstellt . Bis dato gibt Steam keinerlei Auskunft was genau mit den Daten passiert .
> Keine Ahnung mehr welche Zeitschrift das war ( PCGAMES oder Gamestar ) , jedenfalls wurden diese ganzen
> Onlineplattformen mal bezüglich des Umgangs mit Benutzerdaten geprüft .
> ...


Steam ist illegal !!!

Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherschützer (VZBV) ist zwar im Februar 2010 mit einer Klage gegen Valve
vor dem Bundesgerichtshof gescheidert, aber das ist nur ein weiterer Beweis, daß in unserer
Gesellschaft Konzerne bestimmen wie der Hase läuft.

Eine schriftliche Begründung steht übrigens noch aus.

Zitat der Verbraucherschützer:
"Der Kunde zahlt und muß dann die gleichen Rechte haben, wie er sie beim Kauf einer CD oder DVD im
Geschäft hätte."

Aber wer die Spiele trotzdem kauft, ist selber schuld.


----------



## acti0n (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich finde es einfach nur Lustig wie hier herumgeheult wird

Steam ist ja auch so böse...

Wollt ihr lieber sowas wie Ubisoft benutzt?


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ja, Steam hat einen Offlinemodus, nur, um den nutzen zu können musst du zumindest einmal Online gewesen sein, und hier liegt der Hund begraben.


Beim Installieren mußt du Online sein - und wenn das Spiel ein Update zieht (was man nach der fertigen Installation ausstellen kann).

Daß man nur online in den offline Modus schalten kann, war früher mal so.
Inzwischen kann man beim Einloggen (bzw: dann natürlich technisch gesehen *statt *dem Einloggen) den Offlinemodus auswählen.



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Zum Aktivieren brauchst du immer einen Steam-Account. Ohne ist das Spiel völlig unbrauchbar.


Richtig. Steht aber bei jedem Spiel auf der Packung. 
Ich kann mir ja auch keine PS3 Spiele holen und dann rummeckern, daß ich keine PS3 habe und das jetzt nicht nutzen kann.



> Rotzt dein PC ab und du musst ihn neu aufsetzen, oder du kaufst dir einen neuen etc. musst du immer wieder bei Steam registriern. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das bei einigen große Probleme verursacht-
> Steam hat einfach die Aktivierungskeys nicht mehr annerkannt- Folge: Die Spiele waren unbrauchbar.


Das hast du was grundlegendes am System von Steam nicht kapiert.

Bei Steam legt man sicheinen Account an.
Die Spiele, die in Steam hinzufügt, während man mit diesem Account eingeloggt ist, werden an den Account gebunden.
Ab sofort braucht du für den Normalbetrieb (installieren, deinstallieren, updaten, spielen) nie wieder den Key oder die CD/DVD, da du über deinen Account, dem das Spiel ja zugeordnet wurde, auf die Spieldaten zugreifst.

Für eine Neuinstallation brauchst du dann die Accountdaten deines Accounts, sonst kannst du natürlich nicht auf die mit dem Account verbundenen Spiele zugreifen.

Einmal mit einem Account verbundene Keys werden natürlich nicht mehr anerkannt - woher soll denn Steam  wissen, daß *du *gerade deine Spielelizenz verwenden willst und nicht Hinz oder Kunz von sonstwo, die irgendwie an deinen Key gekommen sind?

Wenn man die Aktivierungskeys zigmal verwenden könnte, könnte man die Spiele ja direkt in P2P Netzen verteilen ...



> Zum Rechtlichen: Du erwirbst kein Nutzungsrecht sondern das Nutzungsrecht an einer Kopie.


Und das ist kein Nutzungsrecht?

Natürlich bekommt man zur Inanspruchnahme der Nutzungsrechte "nur" eine Kopie der Software zur Verfügung gestellt - wie sollte man sie sonst nutzen können ...?



> Hast du Film- DVD's und Audio-CD's. Hast du da auch nur ein Nutzungsrecht erworben und must dich bei jeder Plattenfirma mit deinen persönlichen Daten registrieren?


Ob man sich registrieren muß oder nicht, hat überhaupt nichts mit dem (Nicht-)Vorhandensein irgendwelcher Rechte zu tun.
Lies dir mal die Texteinblendungen am Anfang einer DVD durch - zB darfst du die DVD nicht ohne Genehmigung öffentlich vorführen.
Konkret hast du bei CD/DVDs lediglich das Recht, die darauf enthaltenen Inhalte privat zu verwenden.

Sobald das jeweilige Abspielen Teil einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung wird - also (jetzt mal schwammig ausgedrückt) die Leute nicht mehr *wegen dir *am Abspielort sind - müsstest du erstmal Genehmigungen einholen / die Veranstaltung anmelden / einen GEMA Bogen ausfüllen, bevor du die CD/DVD abspielen darfst.

Die CD/DVD selbst ist nur der Datenträger (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), mit dem eine Kopie der Daten zur Inanspruchnahme deiner Nutzungsrechte in deinen Besitz gelangt. An den Daten selbst (der Musik/dem Film) hast du keinerlei Eigentumsrechte.



> Natürlich akzeptierst du mit dem Account die AGB' s von Steam, aber müssen die deswegen gut/verbraucherfreundlich sein?


Nö. Aber wer die Vertragsbedingungen annimmt, darf sich später nicht beschweren, wenn Valve dann auch diese Bedingungen umsetzt.



> Es ist doch wirklich für jeden Idioten erkennbar, dass durch die Steam-Praktik die Verbraucherrechte auf's Übelste beschnitten werden, ...


Ist das so? Das einzige Verbraucherrecht, das ich bei Steam beschnitten sehe, ist der Weiterverkauf von nicht mehr benötigten Spiellizenzen.

Das betrifft mich als Spielesammler nicht, daher ist mir dieser Punkt völlig egal.
Wobei ich natürlich verstehen kann, daß man sich darüber aufregt, wenn man seine Spiele üblicherweise weiterverkauft. 


btw: Floskeln wie "das begreift doch jeder Idiot" verdeutlichen für mich nur, daß dem Aussprechenden gerade keine vernünftige Begründung einfällt.



> Versuch mal ein kleines Experiment: Wenn Steam doch so toll und kundenorientiert ist, kündige einfach deinen Account- sollte doch kein Problem sein, gell?


Warum sollte ich das tun?



> Anschließend versuchst du, die Löschung deiner pers. Daten durchzusetzen /(wird immer besser!).


Oh verdammt, Valve kennt meinen Namen und meine EMail Adresse ... furchtbar.



> Wenn du das geschaft hats, kannst dir ja problemlos wieder einen Account anlegen und deine Spiele wieder aktivieren....


... also nochmal zum Mitdenken: Ich soll meinen Account kündigen, meine persönlichen Daten löschen lassen, dann einen neuen Account anlegen (dabei dieselben Daten angeben, deren Löschung ich einen Schritt vorher beantragt habe) und dann versuchen, bereits verbrauchte Aktivierungskeys in den neuen Account einzubinden ...!?  

Welchen Sinn soll diese Zeitverschwekndung haben, wenn ich doch im besten Fall nachher dieselben Spiele auf einem Account mit denselben Personalien wie dem bisherigen habe?

ABM für dem Steam Support?



> Und da wir alle wissen, dass du das nicht kannst, bzw. gar nicht hinkriegst, hör' bitte auf mündige User blöd anzublaffen, die nur auf ihre sublimsten Verbraucherrechte pochen.


"Sublimste" Verbraucherrechte? Was soll das sein?

Und wieso darf ich hier nicht diskutieren, ohne vorher meinen Steam Account leergeräumt zu haben? Was ist das bitte für eine Logik!?



> Mit deinem unreflektierten Konsum- und Kaufverhalten, haben du und deinesgleichen wirklich schon genug Mist angerichtet.


Zum Beispiel die Umwelt geschont, weil kein Papier für das Cover, kein Plastik für die Verpackung, kein Benzin für den Transport, kein Plastik für den Datenträger, kein Strom für die herstellenden Maschinen ... verschwendet wird, weil das eigentliche Produkt, der Programmcode, auch völlig ohne Datenträger, Verpackung und Transport auskommt.

Mein Konsumverhalten ist übrigens "reflektiert" und irgendwen wegen einer anderen Meinung inklusive "seinesgleichen" abzustempeln, war noch nie eine gute Idee...



> Und jetzt langweil' mich nicht mit Raubkopierer und Schutz der Rechte der Hersteller- die interessieren die kaum, seit Steam und Co. wimmelt es im Netz von Cracks, die Raubkopiererei hat dadurch erst wieder einen Höhepunkt erreicht.


Raubkopien gibt es, seit es Bücher gibt, und es wird sie geben, solange es Menschen gibt.

Steam verhindert Kopien vor dem Release, da die Daten auf den DVDs verschlüsselt sind und man damit erst was anfangen kann, sobald Steam diese entschlüsselt hat.
Dh: erst nach dem fertigen Installieren in Steam (am Verkaufstag) existiert ausserhalb der Valve Gebäude ein lauffähiger Code.


----------



## chris110488 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edelstoffl schrieb:
> ...


So etwas gibt es nicht. Einen Code kann man selbstverständlich nur einmal freischalten. Wenn du dich dann von deinem neuen PC aus mit deinem alten Account bei Steam anmeldest sind die Spiele auch wieder da. Das wäre ja schlimm, wenn nicht. Ich glaube, du hast einfach nicht verstanden wie Steam funktioniert.

Ich sage es nochmal: Einen Aktivierungscode für ein Spiel kann man natürlich nur einmal benutzen!

Edit: Worrel war schneller.


----------



## DarthDevil (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nee ein spiel das ich ned mal ins regal stellen kann ist genau 0€ wert.
> ...


es geht hier doch nicht um die funktion eines spiels, es geht einfach um den wert den es für mich hat und dafür will ich nunmal hülle, dvd und anleitung haben. und das mit dem usk logo ist nun wirklich kein problem.einfach internet an, cover ohne usk logo suchen, ausdrucken in die hülle stecken und fertig.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > onlineaktivierung geht gar nicht, ich will nicht vom internet abhängig sein.
> ...


weiß ich, aber für die installation ist immer noch ne internetaktivierung notwendig, sprich ich brauch internet, bin also davon abhängig.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... daß die software meinen rechner auspioniert und wenn er nur die hardwarkonfiguration untersucht. und und und es gibt so viele gründe, aber keinen einzigen der dafür spricht.
> ...


optimierung auf die verbreiteteste hardware soll allen ernstes ein grund sein? dann bin ich ja benachteiligt wenn ich die nicht hab das ist doch bescheuert. ob sie durch das wissen meiner hardwarekonfiguration schaden verursachen oder nicht ist mir völlig egal, es geht sie nur einfach nix an.
das jede internetseite bestimmte dinge weiß mag sein, aber am ende haben sie nichts weiter als ne ip-adresse die ihnen gar nichts sagt außer statistiken, wenn ich steam nutzen will muss ich zwangsweise mehr angeben.


----------



## anjuna80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> wenn ich steam nutzen will muss ich zwangsweise mehr angeben.


was denn ausser einen Account mit Benutzernamen und Passwort anzulegen?


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich meinte Hardwarespezifikationen - sprich: 
- welche Auflösung wird momentan am meisten genutzt?
- lohnt es sich, Spiele auf BluRays zu produzieren oder sind die Laufwerke noch nicht weit genug verbreitet?
- wie groß ist der Speicher einer momentan aktuellen Grafikkarte?
- welche CPU/GPU Generation wird momentan am meisten genutzt? Wird mein Spiel darauf flüssig laufen oder muss ich zB die Polygonzahl oder eher die Texturqualität noch runterschrauben, um möglichst vielen Spielern ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis bieten zu können?
- ...



> das jede internetseite bestimmte dinge weiß mag sein, aber am ende haben sie nichts weiter als ne ip-adresse die ihnen gar nichts sagt außer statistiken, wenn ich steam nutzen will muss ich zwangsweise mehr angeben.


Versteh ich jetzt nicht: wieso ist es dir egal, wenn eine Internetseite weiß, welches Betriebssystem und welche Browserversion du nutzt und in welchem Gebiet du dich gerade befindest, aber es ist ein furchtbarer Eingriff in deine Privatsphäre, wenn Steam deine Motherboard Bezeichnung oder deine Grafikkarten Marke kennt?


Wenn du dir ein neues Steamkonto erstellst, musst du genau folgende Daten dort eingeben und kein Datenbit mehr:
Benutzername, Passwort, EMail Adresse, Sicherheitsfrage inklusive Antwort. 

That's it.


----------



## ferrari2k (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



acti0n schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur Lustig wie hier herumgeheult wird
> 
> Steam ist ja auch so böse...
> 
> Wollt ihr lieber sowas wie Ubisoft benutzt?


Warum denn mit etwas schlechterem vergleichen?
Warum nicht einfach ein einfacher CD Schutz, wie ihn auch andere moderne Spiele haben, z.B. NfS Shift. Oder wie das originale Mafia 1...


----------



## Edelstoffl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich hab' mich unverständlich ausgedrückt- bei jeder neuen Aktivierung eines Steam-Spieles, sei es nach Deinstallation, neuer Rechner, Accountlöschung etc. ist eine erneute Angabe des Aktivierungscodes nötig. Nur- der wird meist nicht mehr akzeptiert- das Spiel ist dann eigentlich wertlos.
Eine Supportanfrage bei Steam erfordert die Anlegung eines extra Supportaccounts!- der normale Account reicht nicht aus (der Teufel weiß warum!). Ich musste zwecks Kündigung darauf zurückgreifen, da es auf der gesamten Steamdomain keine Kundigungsformular, einen Kündigungslink oder irgendetwas ähnliches gibt. 
Der Support ist gelinde gesagt eine unglaubliche Sauerei. Man wird behandelt und angeredet wie ein Bittsteller- unglaublich von oben herab.
Zur Freischaltung meines Aktivierungscodes musste ich ein Foto erstellen, welches die Rechnung und das Handbuch mit dem alten Aktivierungscode zu sehen ist. Zudem musste ich unter diesem Code handschriftlich! meine Support-ID (also die von meinem Supportaccount) hinzufügen (leserlich natürlich). Unnötig zu sagen, dass durch das beschmierte Handbuch das Spiel nicht mehr umtauschbar war.
Liebe Steam-Sklaven, bei allem Verständnis, aber wer sowas als normal betrachtet und solche Praktiken als "die Zukunft" anpreist, der ist in meinen Augen endlos dämlich und eigentlich nicht geschäftsfähig.
Das Angebot auf dem Markt richtet sich immer nach der Nachfrage- also macht diesen Quatsch nicht mit und der Anbieter muss seine Ware wieder auf gewohnten Wege anbieten. 
Steam, Ubisoft etc. ist nur durch die Blödheit unmündiger Verbraucher erst möglich... 
Nicht wir sind von den Softwarefirmen abhängig, sondern die von uns. Rafft das endlich mal!!!!!


----------



## ferrari2k (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich stimme zwar nicht allem zu, aber das hier:


Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Liebe Steam-Sklaven, bei allem Verständnis, aber wer sowas als normal betrachtet und solche Praktiken als "die Zukunft" anpreist, der ist in meinen Augen endlos dämlich und eigentlich nicht geschäftsfähig.
> Das Angebot auf dem Markt richtet sich immer nach der Nachfrage- also macht diesen Quatsch nicht mit und der Anbieter muss seine Ware wieder auf gewohnten Wege anbieten.
> Steam, Ubisoft etc. ist nur durch die Blödheit unmündiger Verbraucher erst möglich...
> Nicht wir sind von den Softwarefirmen abhängig, sondern die von uns. Rafft das endlich mal!!!!!


   
Dem stimme ich voll zu.
Ich verstehe nicht, was an dem alten System von CD-Checks so schlimm war...


----------



## Prof-G (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Wer Lust hat, der kann ja einmal_ *Link entfernt*_  testen.

Steam braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich unverständlich ausgedrückt- bei jeder neuen Aktivierung eines Steam-Spieles, sei es nach Deinstallation, neuer Rechner, Accountlöschung etc. ist eine erneute Angabe des Aktivierungscodes nötig.


Falsch.
Außer bei der Accountlöschung - und ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso man den löschen sollte ...

Nochmal ganz, ganz einfach erklärt, wie das Konzept von Steam funktioniert:
1. Du erstellst einen Steam Account und loggst dich mit deinem Accountnamen "Erwin" und dem Passwort "Hans" ein
2. Du stellst fest, daß in Steam unter Spiele alles leer ist.
3. Du installierst/kaufst ein Steam Spiel, wobei du den gegebenenfalls vorhandenen Aktivierungskey eingibst
4. jetzt steht bei Spiele der Name des Spiels, welches du jetzt mit Recktsklick downloaden und installieren kannst
5. Nach der Installation kannst du das Spiel aus der Spiele Liste heraus starten.

Nach einer Deinstallation steht der Spielename in der Spieleliste in grauer Farbe da.
Willst du das Spiel erneut installieren => 4.

Hast du einen neuen Rechner, dann installierst du einfach Steam, loggst dich mit "Erwin"/Passwort "Hans" ein und bekommst dann in der Spieleliste die Spiele angezeigt, die zu dem Account "Erwin" gehören
Zum Installieren => 4.

Wieso du dauernd deinen Account löschen und unbedingt den Aktivierungscode neu eingeben willst, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Und daß das scheinbar geht, beweist doch nur eins: daß man Spielelizenzen, die alleine auf einem Steam Account rumgammeln, ja doch (wenn auch aufwendig) weitergeben und in einen neuen Account verfrachten kann.



> Der Support ist gelinde gesagt eine unglaubliche Sauerei. Man wird behandelt und angeredet wie ein Bittsteller- unglaublich von oben herab.


Dein Vorgehen ist abolut unnütz kompliziert und reine Zeitverschwendung - ähnlich der Vorgehensweise, ein PDF auszudrucken, einzuscannen, in Word einzufügen, um es dann als EMail zu verschicken - kein Wunder, daß der jeweilige Mitarbeiter vor lauter /facepalm erst mal schlechte Laune hat.



> Zur Freischaltung meines Aktivierungscodes musste ich ein Foto erstellen, welches die Rechnung und das Handbuch mit dem alten Aktivierungscode zu sehen ist.


Wenn man Steam normal benutzt, braucht man dieses Prozedere ja nicht - nur wenn man sich (aus Langeweile?) besonders umständlich anstellt.


----------



## anjuna80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ich stimme zwar nicht allem zu, aber das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selten so etwas dämliches gelesen. Dass die Verbraucher Steam akzeptieren, weil sie es gut finden und seine Vorteile zu schätzen wissen, kommt euch wohl nicht in den Sinn. Nur weil ihr etwas nicht unterstützt und ablehnt, sind nicht automatisch alle Steamnutzer willenlose, von Valve abhängige Konsumenten


----------



## fiumpf (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz, ganz einfach erklärt, wie das Konzept von
> Steam funktioniert:


Worrel, ich finde es beeindruckend wie du die Fakten sachlich, geduldig und ausgiebig erklärst. Leider ist 
es fast so wie wenn man Perlen vor die Säue wirft (Ich bitte darum die Floskel bildlich zu sehen, niemand ist eine Sau!     ). Die Steam-Gegner bringst du mit den Argumenten nicht von ihrer Schiene ab.

Steam ist das Böse, "The Evil", der Teufel... daran kann man nichts ändern. Steam spioniert, manipuliert, bevormundet und führt einen hinters Licht. Wer Steam nutzt ist dumm.

Und das alles nur weil man die gekauften Produkte nicht anfassen kann! Es tut mir Leid, aber was manche
 hier im Thread ablassen ist dermaßen lächerlich... und immer wieder das Gleiche, teils mit fehlenden Argumenten für die in den Raum geworfenen Behauptungen.

Steam hat viele Vorteile und genau drei Schwachstellen:
Man kann die Spiele nicht wieder verkaufen, man ist auf die Steam-Server angewiesen (wobei ich mir sicher bin: sollte Valve irgendwann pleite gehen erscheinen No-Steam-Patches wie es in Einzelfällen bereits der Fall ist) und der Offline-Modus ist teilweise unbrauchbar (z.B. kann man offline keine Spiele von Sicherungs-Disketten
 aus installieren, das geht nur online).


Hier im Thread sage ich das Selbe wie in jedem anderen Steam-Bash-Thread auch:

- Die Deals sind geil! Durchschnittlich (Summe Wert im Steam-Shop - Summeausgegebenes Geld) habe ich bei jedem Game 75% gespart. Natürlich schaue ich vor jedem Deal-Kauf, ob ich das Game nicht irgendwo anders (geizhals.at, rebuy, ...) auf DVD billiger bekomme. Meist ist das nicht der Fall.

- Eine Spielstunde der Games in meinem Account kostete mich bisher weniger als einen Cent. Wo gibts bessere Preis-Leistung?

- Wer Vollpreisspiele (20 Euro aufwärts) direkt bei Steam kauft muss das mit sich selber ausmachen. Entweder ich kaufe bei Steam im Deal oder ich verzichte. Fans wie z.B. beim aktuellen Fall Mafia 2 haben entweder kein Problem mit Steam oder kaufen nicht. Wäre es ein Ubisoft-Game würde ich auch verzichten, denn zocken kann man bei Steam auch wenn die Server down sind.

Mittlerweile weiß ich schon bevor ich einen Thread mit "Steam" in der Headline anklicke, was für Kommentare gepostet werden. Langweilig Guys, vor allem wenn man ohne Ahnung mit Halbwahrheiten oder Vermutungen um sich wirft.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Mittlerweile weiß ich schon bevor ich einen Thread mit "Steam" in der Headline anklicke, was für Kommentare gepostet werden. Langweilig Guys, vor allem wenn man ohne Ahnung mit Halbwahrheiten oder Vermutungen um sich wirft.


   
... richtig, aber trotzdem bleibt für mich so ein kleiner, fader Beigeschmack. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass ich niemals nie Spiele verkaufe, die ich irgendwann mal gekauft habe. D.h. ich kann aber Leute verstehen, die ein Spiele kaufen, durchspielen und wieder verkaufen wollen ... aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Diesen Punkt sollte man eben nicht so einfach wegwischen, weil Steam/Valve genauso den Wiederverkauf von Gebrauchten verhindert wie es andere Publisher mit SecuROM & Aktivierungslimits probiert haben.

Aber wie gesagt, das stört mich eher weniger. Was mich aber massiv stört, das man keine Spiele mehr im Freundeskreis tauschen kann. Ich weiss garnicht wieoft ich Spiele, für meine 360, an meine Kumpels gebe und von ihnen Spiele bekomme, die ich antesten bzw. sogar durchspielen kann.

Das sind eigentlich die zwei grundsätzlichen Probleme, die ich mit Steam habe. Was ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, wo Valve wirklich ohne Probleme ansetzen könnte: ein System integrieren, wo man für kurze Zeit ein Spiel 'freigeben' kann und andere Leute, sprich Kumpels, einladen kann, dieses Spiel zutesten. Gerne auch so, dass der eigentliche Besitzer eben nicht mehr spielen kann, wenn der Freund spielt ... so als ob man ein tatsächliches Medium verliehen hat -> dann ist selber spielen ja auch nicht mehr möglich. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es kaum noch Spiele für den PC gibt, die mich wirklich interessieren ( und die nicht auch ggf. auf Konsolen kommen würden ). Schaut man sich die diesjährige E³ an, dann sind reine PC Spiele wirklich knapp.


----------



## Vordack (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Okay, bis zum 27. August muss darf noch Alpha Protocol spielen, danach kommt Mafia 2 dran.


----------



## chris110488 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Rabowke schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mittlerweile weiß ich schon bevor ich einen Thread mit "Steam" in der Headline anklicke, was für Kommentare gepostet werden. Langweilig Guys, vor allem wenn man ohne Ahnung mit Halbwahrheiten oder Vermutungen um sich wirft.
> ...


Hehe, ich bin eher zufrieden, dass jetzt keiner mehr ankommt und ein Spiel ausgeliehen haben will.


----------



## Flo66R6 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Gebt Ihr (Redaktion) denn noch bescheid, wenn sich das mit dem Steam zwang bestätigen sollte? Wenn Mafia 2 mit Steam Bindung kommt werde ich die Vorbestellung stornieren und dann irgendwann zuschlagen, wenn es für 2,50 EUR verramscht wird. Daher wäre mir eine gesicherte Info schon wichtig.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## fiumpf (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Rabowke schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mittlerweile weiß ich schon bevor ich einen Thread mit "Steam" in der Headline anklicke, was für Kommentare gepostet werden. Langweilig Guys, vor allem wenn man ohne Ahnung mit Halbwahrheiten oder Vermutungen um sich wirft.
> ...


Die Problematik hab ich ja auch angesprochen:


fiumpf schrieb:


> Steam hat viele Vorteile und genau drei Schwachstellen:
> Man
> kann die Spiele nicht wieder verkaufen [...].


Deshalb kauf ich ja nur die Spiele im Angebot, da ist es mir nämlich Wurscht. ODER aber aus Bequemlichkeit: Company of Heroes hab ich schon seit Jahren auf DVD, habs mir aber trotzdem mit dem ersten Addon zusammen für 5 Euro nochmal bei Steam gekauft. Warum? Weil ich die Patchorgie der DVD-Version bei einer Neuinstallation hasse wie die Pest (da geht locker ne Stunde drauf).

Wie schon gesagt, jeder muss selber entscheiden ob er sich auf Steam einlässt. Ein Vollpreis-Spiel: No-Go. Spiele im Angebot: Jederzeit gerne.

btw, die Idee mit dem Verleihen finde ich ausgesprochen gut! Du solltest Gabe mal ne Mail schreiben      .


----------



## ferrari2k (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Gebt Ihr (Redaktion) denn noch bescheid, wenn sich das mit dem Steam zwang bestätigen sollte? Wenn Mafia 2 mit Steam Bindung kommt werde ich die Vorbestellung stornieren und dann irgendwann zuschlagen, wenn es für 2,50 EUR verramscht wird. Daher wäre mir eine gesicherte Info schon wichtig.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo


Ich hab schon bei 2k im Forum geschrieben, mal schauen, was zurückkommt.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC angeblich mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochmal ganz, ganz einfach erklärt, wie das Konzept von
> ...


   Danke.  

Eben wegen solchen Vorwürfen diskutiere ich hier - in dem aktuellen Fall ist das aber auch mein letzter Versuch gewesen, zu erklären, daß das wiederholte Key benutzen nicht die Art und Weise ist, wie Steam funktioniert.

Wenn er's jetzt nicht verstanden hat ... Pech.


----------



## DarthDevil (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn ich steam nutzen will muss ich zwangsweise mehr angeben.
> ...


   zB email, das reicht ja schon. ganz zu schweigen was sich steam selber an daten sucht die ich gar nicht eingebe da will ich lieber gar nicht wissen was da außer der hardwarekofiguration noch mitgeschickt wird...
und selbst wenn ich das außer acht lasse, dann bleibt immer noch der zwang zum internet(auch wenn mans nur einmal braucht, absolutes no-go), was mich auch noch zu einer zusatzsoftware zwingt die ich gar nicht haben will, mich zu einem account zwingt denn ich nicht anlegen will, mir das recht auf weiterverkauf wegnimmt, und als ob das noch nicht genug wäre, wird man auch noch angelogen was den grund für das ganze angeht, raubkopieren ist es jedenfalls nicht, steam games sind schließlich schneller geknackt als man raubkopie sagen kann. in wahrheit geht es nur um datensammeln, kunden kontrollieren, rechte beschneiden und abzocke. sorry aber so ein assoziales verhalten zu unterstützen kann ich nicht mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich finde STEAM ist grundsätzlich eine prima Sache. Es gibt aber soweit ich weiß ein Problem: Dass uncut-Versionen geblockt werden können. Steam erkennt ja anhand der IP, wo der Anwender-PC steht. Soweit ich weiß gab es da doch schon öfter die Probleme, dass Spieler ihre uncut-Version nicht aktivieren konnten, bzw. nur cut spielen konnten. Das ist schon eine ziemlich derbe Bevormundung der User.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Wie soll Valve denn sonst im Supportfall einen verlorenen/gehackten Steam Account wieder richtig zuordnen?

Außerdem gibt es dermassen viele Free EMail Anbieter - wo ist das Problem, wenn Steam dann deine EMail Adresse _ NurFürSteam@gmx.de _ kennt?



> ganz zu schweigen was sich steam selber an daten sucht die ich gar nicht eingebe da will ich lieber gar nicht wissen was da außer der hardwarekofiguration noch mitgeschickt wird...


a) Steam kann rein technisch nur auslesen, was du an Daten eingibst.
Das könnten dann zum Beispiel die Daten sein, die du in MS Office als "Autor" oder in Outlook eingibst.

Sprich: gibst du keine sicherheitsrelevanten Daten an deinem Computer ein, _kann _kein Programm solche Daten auslesen.

Außerdem läuft Steam ja nicht ständig, sondern nur, wenn du es  oder das konkrete Spiel startest (welches als Steamspiel dann Steam im Hintergrund startet).


b) Steam ist eine international bekannte Software, die dadurch absolut gesehen eine große Zahl von Kritikern hat.

Wenn Steam wirklich datenschutzrelevante Daten sammeln und versenden würde, hätte das inzwischen bestimmt schon irgendein findiger Hacker herausgefunden und eine Googlesuche nach " Steam Datenschutz " würde Seiten mit dementsprechende Hinweisen ausspucken.




> ... wird man auch noch angelogen was den grund für das ganze angeht, ...


Steam hat sich aus der Idee entwickelt, *Updates *zu automatisieren, *Cheats *zu bekämpfen und die Spiele *von jedem Rechner* aus spielen zu können.

Wenn man sich jetzt überlegt, was zur Erfüllung dieser Punkte technisch notwendig ist, dann _kann _Steam aufgrund *dieser Zielsetzung *gar nicht großartig anders funktionieren.

*a)* um zu überprüfen, ob neue *Updates *zu installierten Spielen vorhanden sind, *muss *man eine Internetverbindung aufbauen

*b)* um *Cheatprogramme *zu erkennen, *muss *man einen gewissen Zugriff auf den Client Rechner haben.

Und um nicht für jedes Spiel eine Extradatenbank über Cheateraktivitäten zu haben (was als Datenbank nur zu unnötiger Redundanz und damit zu unnötiger Größe führen würde), *muss *man auch ein zusätzliches Programm haben, was ausserhalb der Spiele diese überprüft und die Verbindung zur Datenbank (und damit dem Internet) aufbaut.

*c)* und um zu gewährleisten, daß der User seine Spiele zwar an jedem PC spielen, aber nicht die Kopie einfach vervielfältigen und verteilen kann, *muss *man per Internetverbindung, Account Verifikation und damit DRM den Zugriff kontrollieren.

=> Die Grundideen *automatische Updates, Cheatverhinderung *und *Programmmobilität* führen zu den technischen Grundvoraussetzungen* Internetverbindung, Zugriff auf den Client Rechner, Zusatz Programm, Account *und *DRM*




> ... raubkopieren ist es jedenfalls nicht, steam games sind schließlich schneller geknackt als man raubkopie sagen kann.


Aber nicht vor dem Release, da vor der der Entschlüsselung durch Steam am Verkaufstag kein lauffähiger Code außerhalb von Valve existiert.



> ... in wahrheit geht es nur um datensammeln,


Welche Daten denn? Bitte mit Quelle.



> ... kunden kontrollieren, ...


Natürlich. Wie soll denn sonst verhindert werden, daß ein Kunde sein heruntergeladenes Spiel einfach in unbegrenzter Anzahl weitergibt?



> ... rechte beschneiden ...


Welche Recht*E* denn?
Mir fällt im Moment nur das Nicht-Weiterverkaufen ein ...



> ... und abzocke.


   Welche "Abzocke" jetzt genau?


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde STEAM ist grundsätzlich eine prima Sache. Es gibt aber soweit ich weiß ein Problem: Dass uncut-Versionen geblockt werden können. Steam erkennt ja anhand der IP, wo der Anwender-PC steht. Soweit ich weiß gab es da doch schon öfter die Probleme, dass Spieler ihre uncut-Version nicht aktivieren konnten, bzw. nur cut spielen konnten. Das ist schon eine ziemlich derbe Bevormundung der User.


   Es gab konkret die Probleme, daß man SpieleKeys, die für andere Regionen bestimmt waren und deren Preis aufgrund der dort üblichen Einkommen wesentlich geringer war als hierzulande, hierzulande nicht mehr verwenden konnte; und daß eine Demo, die nicht für Deutschland zugelassen war (USK?), nach der Installation plötzlich aus der Spieleliste entfernt wurde.

Eine gekaufte US Uncut Version sollte aber immer Uncut bleiben, schließlich hat man beim Kauf beim Händler den Altersnachweis geliefert.

Selbst indizierte Spiele und sogar die beschlagnahmte US Version von Left 4 Dead 2 (Das schlimmste, was einem Spiel rechtlich passieren kann), sind in Steam spielbar, da der Besitz eines indizierten oder beschlagnahmten Spiel nicht strafbar ist.


----------



## DarthDevil (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


da fängst ja schon an, verlorener/gehackter account, mit so einem mist will ich mich gar nicht rumärgern. und wie der support das ohne email machen will? ganz einfach, wenn man sich erst gar keinen account anlegen muss, dann kann der logischerweise auch nicht gehackt werden.
auch hab ich echt keine lust mir nur für so nen unnötigen blödsinn ne extra email anzulegen. verdammt ich will einfach nur spielen und nicht lauter account und registrierungsmist machen.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ganz zu schweigen was sich steam selber an daten sucht die ich gar nicht eingebe da will ich lieber gar nicht wissen was da außer der hardwarekofiguration noch mitgeschickt wird...
> ...


das reicht ja schon, vielleicht hab ich ja sensible daten auf dem rechner, und vielleicht ist der rechner mit sensiblen daten ja dauerhaft offline, und wie soll ich in dem fall dann ein steam spiel nutzen können?


Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem läuft Steam ja nicht ständig, sondern nur, wenn du es  oder das konkrete Spiel startest (welches als Steamspiel dann Steam im Hintergrund startet).


was hat das denn bitte damit zu tun, seit wann muss ein programm ununterbrochen laufen um daten zu verschicken???


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... wird man auch noch angelogen was den grund für das ganze angeht, ...
> ...


und wie man sieht funktionieren die lügen auch noch...
mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich keine automatisierten updates haben will, sondern selber entscheiden will. das cheats zu bekämpfen nur für online-MP sinn macht, da braucht man ja eh nen account, das ist ja ok, aber dafür brauch ich kein steam, aber was ist mit reinen SP spielen? für die will ich keinen account haben müssen weils einfach totaler unsinn ist. so und spiele von jedem rechner aus spielen? kann ich auch ohne steam, disk ins laufwerk und installieren, fertig. und nun versuch du das mal mit nem steam game an nem rechner ohne internet...



Worrel schrieb:


> *a)* um zu überprüfen, ob neue *Updates *zu installierten Spielen vorhanden sind, *muss *man eine Internetverbindung aufbauen
> 
> *b)* um *Cheatprogramme *zu erkennen, *muss *man einen gewissen Zugriff auf den Client Rechner haben.
> 
> Und um nicht für jedes Spiel eine Extradatenbank über Cheateraktivitäten zu haben (was als Datenbank nur zu unnötiger Redundanz und damit zu unnötiger Größe führen würde), *muss *man auch ein zusätzliches Programm haben, was ausserhalb der Spiele diese überprüft und die Verbindung zur Datenbank (und damit dem Internet) aufbaut.


zu a) mag sein, aber dafür brauch ich kein steam, geht auch ohne.
zu b) mag auch sein, aber dafür sind keine daten notwendig die sich außerhalb des spiels befinden.
und zu letzterem: schön mag auch sein, wäre ja auch gar kein problem wenn sich dieses zusatzprogramm nur auf online-MP funktionalität beschränken würde. aber ich will verdammt noch mal SP und von mir aus auch lan spielen können ohne das ich vorher so ne dumme onlineaktivierung machen muss, d.h. wenn ich kein internet zur verfügung habe, und genau das ist nicht möglich.


Worrel schrieb:


> *c)* und um zu gewährleisten, daß der User seine Spiele zwar an jedem PC spielen, aber nicht die Kopie einfach vervielfältigen und verteilen kann, *muss *man per Internetverbindung, Account Verifikation und damit DRM den Zugriff kontrollieren.


sorry nichts für ungut aber in diesem fall ist steam vollkommen nutzlos, an ne raubkopie eines steam-games zu kommen ist ja so einfach das es einfacher kaum noch geht.



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... raubkopieren ist es jedenfalls nicht, steam games sind schließlich schneller geknackt als man raubkopie sagen kann.
> ...


na toll ,das macht ja jetzt auch soooooooooooo viel aus, die meisten spiele sind nicht vor release als raubkopie zu haben, ob mit steam oder ohne. denn um ne raubkopie zu erstellen brauchst nunmal immer noch ein original das man kopieren kann, wenn das nicht irgendwie in die hände der crackergruppen fällt gibts logscherweise auch keine kopien.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... in wahrheit geht es nur um datensammeln,
> ...


das mit den hardwaredaten ist ja allgemein bekannt, welche spiele man spielt ist ja sowieso offensichtlich. allein die daten haben sicher ihren wert, allein aus marktforschungssicht.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... kunden kontrollieren, ...
> ...


ganz einfach, schonmal was von cd-check gehört? damit kannste nen spiel kopieren, aber nicht mit der kopie spielen. aber abgesehen davon, wozu sollte man das verhindern? ob einem das gefällt oder nicht, es gibt nunmal raubkopien, und dagegen nunmal nichts unternommen werden, also braucht man ganz bestimmt keine kunden gängeln für etwas das eh nicht funktioniert.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... rechte beschneiden ...
> ...


ja und, reicht doch schon, und wenns nur ein recht ist, aber ich zahl kein geld dafür das man mir meine rechte wegnimmt!


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und abzocke.
> ...


schonmal allein das offensichtliche: kauf ich mir ein spiel im laden, hab ich ne schicke hülle, nen schönes handbuch und nen datenträger mit dem spiel drauf, lad ichs mir bei steam, hab ich nichts weiter als nur das spiel, keine cd, keine hülle, kein gedrucktes handbuch. damit hab ich schonmal weniger bekommen, hab aber das gleiche geld gezahlt. dann kommt natürlich noch hinzu wenn ein spiel im einzelhandel verkauf hat, sieht der publisher vom geld nichtmal die hälfte, ganz anders bei ner download version, da fehlen die zwischenhändler der publisher bekommt also alles geld. das die spiele trotzdem keinen deut billiger sind ist für mich halt einfach abzocke.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> da fängst ja schon an, verlorener/gehackter account, mit so einem mist will ich mich gar nicht rumärgern.


*Jede *Software (und damit auch jeder Account) kann theoretisch gehackt werden.
Das ist kein spezieller Plus- oder Minuspunkt, der nur Steam betrifft.



> und wie der support das ohne email machen will? ganz einfach, wenn man sich erst gar keinen account anlegen muss, dann kann der logischerweise auch nicht gehackt werden.


Und dann wird wie überprüft, ob du schon mal gecheatet hast?

Das geht nur mit einem Account. Ob der jetzt durch Anlegen eines solchen generiert wird oder beim Installieren mit dem CD Key verbunden wird, kommt letztendlich aufs selbe raus.



> vielleicht hab ich ja sensible daten auf dem rechner, und vielleicht ist der rechner mit sensiblen daten ja dauerhaft offline, und wie soll ich in dem fall dann ein steam spiel nutzen können?


Bei jedem Steam Spiel steht auf der Packung, daß eine Internetverbindung und Steam benötigt wird.
Hat dein Spiele Rechner keine Internetverbindung, kannst du dort keine Steam Spiele spielen. 
Ganz einfach.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Außerdem läuft Steam ja nicht ständig, ...
> ...


Ein Programm kann technisch gesehen nur Daten lesen, die in einem für das Programm lesbaren Format abgelegt sind oder zur Laufzeit des Programms eingetippt werden.



> ... und wie man sieht funktionieren die lügen auch noch...


Daß das Lügen sein sollen, müßtest du erst mal beweisen.



> mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich keine automatisierten updates haben will, sondern selber entscheiden will.


Kein Problem, kannst du ja ausschalten.



> Daß cheats zu bekämpfen nur für online-MP sinn macht, da braucht man ja eh nen account, das ist ja ok, aber dafür brauch ich kein steam, ...


Und welches Programm überwacht dann, ob deine Mitspieler Cheats verwenden ...?



> aber was ist mit reinen SP spielen? für die will ich keinen account haben müssen weils einfach totaler unsinn ist.


Es ist kein Unsinn, wenn du das Spiel per Download gekauft hast.
Dann muß der Zugriff darauf mit DRM Funktionalität beschränkt werden, weil sonst Raubkopien Tür und Tor geöffnet ist.



> so und spiele von jedem rechner aus spielen? kann ich auch ohne steam, disk ins laufwerk und installieren, fertig. und nun versuch du das mal mit nem steam game an nem rechner ohne internet...


Hatten wir schon: Ohne Internet kein Steam. Ich kauf mir ja auch keine PS3 Spiele, obwohl manche davon mich spielerisch interessieren, weil ich halt keine PS3 habe.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *a)* um zu überprüfen, ob neue *Updates *zu installierten Spielen vorhanden sind, *muss *man eine Internetverbindung aufbauen*
> ...


"Mag sein"? Wie willst du denn ohne Internet auf neue Updates prüfen!?

Und klar könnte man jedes einzelne der Spiele von Steam von sich selbst aus auf einen eigenen Update Server zugreifen lassen - IT technisch macht es aber mehr Sinn, alle Updates über eine Serverschnittstelle laufen zu lassen, und um den Datentransfer nur auf die Kunden zu beschränken und damit zu minimieren, braucht man dafür halt auch einen Account.



> > *b)* um *Cheatprogramme *zu erkennen, *muss *man einen gewissen Zugriff auf den Client Rechner haben.
> 
> 
> mag auch sein, aber dafür sind keine daten notwendig die sich außerhalb des spiels befinden.


Aber es ist praktischer, weil du dann nur *ein *Programm schreiben und auf aktuelle Cheats anpassen musst und nicht sämtliche Spiele ein Update brauchen.



> ... ich will verdammt noch mal SP und von mir aus auch lan spielen können ohne das ich vorher so ne dumme onlineaktivierung machen muss, d.h. wenn ich kein internet zur verfügung habe, und genau das ist nicht möglich.


Ohne Internet kein Steam ... sagte ich das schon?



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *c)* und um zu gewährleisten, daß der User seine Spiele zwar an jedem PC spielen, aber nicht die Kopie einfach vervielfältigen und verteilen kann, *muss *man per Internetverbindung, Account Verifikation und damit DRM den Zugriff kontrollieren.
> ...


Genau, Raubkopien sind ein explizites Steam Problem. 
Und da eh Autos geklaut werden, brauchen Autohändler auch kein Geld mehr dafür zu verlangen und verschenken ab sofort Autos ...



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Es zählt *jeder einzelne* Tag, den ein Spiel ohne Raubkopie verfügbar ist:


> "... die Entwickler [verfolgten] in Echtzeit die Verkäufe mit [...], nach drei Wochen stabilen Absatzzahlen, knickte die Linie in der Verkaufsgrafik allerdings plötzlich von einem Tag auf den anderen nach unten und stabilisierte sich bei etwa der Hälfte der Verkäufe von davor. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde die erste Raubkopie von Defense Grid veröffentlicht, ..."





> ... wenn das [Original] nicht irgendwie in die hände der crackergruppen fällt gibts logscherweise auch keine kopien.


Mein Reden. Bei Steam gibt's eben keine Möglichkeit, daß Presseversionen oder ein zufällig in die Tasche gefallener Rohling aus einer Produktionsstätte vor Release zu einer veröffentlichten Raubkopie führt.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Ach so, ich dachte, du meintest irgendwelche ernsthaft sicherheitsbedenklichen Daten.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie soll denn sonst verhindert werden, daß ein Kunde sein *heruntergeladenes *Spiel einfach in unbegrenzter Anzahl weitergibt?
> ...


Bei einem "heruntergeladenen" Spiel gibt es keine CD ...



> ... wozu sollte man das [mit der kopie spielen] verhindern?


Nun zum Beispiel, damit die Menschen, die in der Spieleerstellung arbeiten, auch Geld dafür bekommen können und nicht für lau im Büro sitzen.



> ... und abzocke.
> 
> 
> Worrel schrieb:
> ...


... wobei die Werbebeilage über andere Titel des Publishers meist dicker ist als das eigentliche "Handbuch".
Die Hülle landet eh in der Schublade, die CD dreht eh nur wegen des Kopierschutzes ihre Runden im Laufwerk  - das eigentliche Produkt: das Spiel - benötigt nichts anderes als die Spieldaten, um zu funktionieren.



> lad ichs mir bei steam, hab ich nichts weiter als nur das spiel, keine cd, keine hülle, kein gedrucktes handbuch.


Sprich: nichts Unnützes, was ich mir eh nur einmal anschaue und Platz wegnimmt.



> das die spiele trotzdem keinen deut billiger sind ist für mich halt einfach abzocke.


Selber schuld, wenn du Vollpreistitel bei Steam kaufst. Wobei die Preise von den Spieleherstellern gemacht werden, nicht von Steam.

Ich kaufe fast ausschliesslich die Weekend Deal oder sonstige Sonderangebote - zB gab's letzte Woche Mass Effect und Mirror's Edge für knapp 4 €.


----------



## chris110488 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

DarthDevil regt sich darüber auf, dass manche Spiele Steam vorraussetzen. Um die Nachteile von Steam im speziellen geht es ihm gar nicht, sondern darum, dass er zu einem Steam-Account gezwungen wird, wenn er sich Mafia und Co kaufen will. Ein Gedankengang, den ich nicht teile, aber nachvollziehen kann. Ich hasste es auch, für GTA 4 mehrere Accounts anlegen zu müssen, um spielen zu können. Mich persönlich freut es allerdings, wenn Spiele Steam vorraussetzen, denn somit kann ich sie billig im UK kaufen und trotzdem Steam-Support genießen.


----------



## DarthDevil (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da fängst ja schon an, verlorener/gehackter account, mit so einem mist will ich mich gar nicht rumärgern.
> ...


na dann will ich jetzt aber nen beweiß sehen, ich zieh dann mal das lan-kabel raus, und du versuchst meine spiele zu hacken...
außerdem,ich hab es bereits erwähnt, wozu ein account den ich weder brauche noch haben will? wenn keiner da ist kann der auch nicht gehackt werden so einfach ist das. während du dann auf den support wartest und was weiß ich wie viele spiele nicht spielen kannst bis die das geregelt haben, laufen meine spiele, und zwar jedes! account brauch ich nur für nen online-modus, und die spiele wo ich den nutze sind nunmal ein kleiner bruchteil meiner sammlung. 


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und wie der support das ohne email machen will? ganz einfach, wenn man sich erst gar keinen account anlegen muss, dann kann der logischerweise auch nicht gehackt werden.
> ...


offensichtlich liest du nicht richtig was ich geschrieben hab, ich habe es bereits gesagt und sage es nochmal: das gilt nur für online-MP, da ist es ja auch in ordnung nen account zu haben, aber ich will keine singleplayer spiele an einen account gebunden haben und bei multiplayer titeln will ich selber entscheiden ob ich einen haben will oder nicht. und verdammt nochmal will ich keine online-aktivierung, es muss auch ohne internet gehen, und zwar immer und überall wo ich will alles andere ist einfach inakzeptabel und indiskutabel.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vielleicht hab ich ja sensible daten auf dem rechner, und vielleicht ist der rechner mit sensiblen daten ja dauerhaft offline, und wie soll ich in dem fall dann ein steam spiel nutzen können?
> ...


richtig kann ich nicht, gut das du auch endlich mal siehst wo das problem ist.



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was hat das denn bitte damit zu tun, seit wann muss ein programm ununterbrochen laufen um daten zu verschicken???
> ...


ja klar, aber es kann alles auslesen was in einem lesbaren format ist, und das kann verdammt viel sein. und die laufzeit ist bestimmt lang genug um unmengen von daten zu verschicken, oder spielst du deine spiele nur für ein paar sekunden?



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und wie man sieht funktionieren die lügen auch noch...
> ...


muss ich gar nicht es ist so offensichtlich das ich mich ernsthaft frage wie man was anderes glauben kann.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich keine automatisierten updates haben will, sondern selber entscheiden will.
> ...


schön das man das kann, aber weder brauch ich für automatische updates steam, noch dafür das ich die abschalten kann.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Daß cheats zu bekämpfen nur für online-MP sinn macht, da braucht man ja eh nen account, das ist ja ok, aber dafür brauch ich kein steam, ...
> ...


das programm ist nicht das problem, wie ich bereits mehrfach erwähnt hab. das problem ist das ich dazu gezwungen werd es zu benutzen. wenn ich kein MP nutzen will dann hab ich auch keine mitspieler die cheaten. ich will das ganze nunmal als freiwilligen zusatz haben, nicht als zwang. OHNE ONLINEAKTIVIERUNG.OHNE DAS ES UNTRENNBAR AN MEINEN ACCOUNT GEBUNDEN IST.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber was ist mit reinen SP spielen? für die will ich keinen account haben müssen weils einfach totaler unsinn ist.
> ...


schön das raubkopien tür und tor geöffnet sind, ist mit steam aber nicht anders.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so und spiele von jedem rechner aus spielen? kann ich auch ohne steam, disk ins laufwerk und installieren, fertig. und nun versuch du das mal mit nem steam game an nem rechner ohne internet...
> ...


dein vergleich hat einen schweren haken, eine ps3 zu besitzen um ein ps3-spiel zu spielen lässt sich logischerweise nicht vermeiden. beim zwang zum internet handelt es sich jedoch um eine vorraussetzung die künstlich zum alleinigen vorteil der publisher geschaffen wurde, somit nicht notwendig ist, denn all diese spiele könnten auch ohne internet laufen. wäre es anders würde das ja heißen das es von steam spielen keine raubkopien geben dürfte, das die dann ohne internet laufen sieht man ja.


Worrel schrieb:


> "Mag sein"? Wie willst du denn ohne Internet auf neue Updates prüfen!?


da hast du mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden, ich meinte in diesem fall nicht ohne internet, sondern ohne steam.


Worrel schrieb:


> Und klar könnte man jedes einzelne der Spiele von Steam von sich selbst aus auf einen eigenen Update Server zugreifen lassen - IT technisch macht es aber mehr Sinn, alle Updates über eine Serverschnittstelle laufen zu lassen, und um den Datentransfer nur auf die Kunden zu beschränken und damit zu minimieren, braucht man dafür halt auch einen Account.


warum denn einen update server für jedes eigene spiel? warum sollten nicht viele spiele auf ein und den selben server zugreifen können um ein update zu holen? wofür soll das bitte einen account erfordern?



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber es ist praktischer, weil du dann nur *ein *Programm schreiben und auf aktuelle Cheats anpassen musst und nicht sämtliche Spiele ein Update brauchen.


wenn mich jemand fragen würde ob ich freiheit gegen bequemlichkteit eintauschen will, sag ich auf jeden fall nein. da kann das noch so viel praktischer sein, vor allem ist es nur für den publisher praktischer, für mich ist da kein vorteil drin. und es ist der publisher der seine spiele an mich verkaufen will, nicht umgekehrt. 


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... ich will verdammt noch mal SP und von mir aus auch lan spielen können ohne das ich vorher so ne dumme onlineaktivierung machen muss, d.h. wenn ich kein internet zur verfügung habe, und genau das ist nicht möglich.
> ...


ja ist mir aufgefallen, aber dir ist wohl nicht aufgefallen das genau das 





Worrel schrieb:


> Genau, Raubkopien sind ein explizites Steam Problem.
> Und da eh Autos geklaut werden, brauchen Autohändler auch kein Geld mehr dafür zu verlangen und verschenken ab sofort Autos ...


hab ich auch nie behauptet, das das problem nur bei steam games existiert. aber du hast ja gemeint das es bei steam dagegen hilft, dem hab ich widersprochen, weils eben nichts bringt.


Worrel schrieb:


> Es zählt *jeder einzelne* Tag, den ein Spiel ohne Raubkopie verfügbar ist:
> 
> 
> > "... die Entwickler [verfolgten] in Echtzeit die Verkäufe mit [...], nach drei Wochen stabilen Absatzzahlen, knickte die Linie in der Verkaufsgrafik allerdings plötzlich von einem Tag auf den anderen nach unten und stabilisierte sich bei etwa der Hälfte der Verkäufe von davor. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde die erste Raubkopie von Defense Grid veröffentlicht, ..."
> ...


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> schön das das da vielleicht in irgend ner nachricht steht, aber eins solltest du dir bei nachrichten bewusst sein, egal obs um spielenews geht oder aus irgend nem sonstigen bereich: da wird manipuliert, gefälscht, gelogen, meinungsmache betrieben und was weiß ich noch. bevor ich nicht jedes einelne verkaufte spiel persönlich nachgezählt hätte und jede einzelne raubkopie im ganzen internet bei erscheinen getestet hätte, würde ich gar nichts glauben. da ich das nicht kann glaub ichs sowieso nicht.


   Wenn du eh nix von dem glaubst, was andere begründet und mit Quellen belegt schreiben, sondern lieber deine eigenen Verschwörungs- und "alle böse außer ich" Weltanschauung bevorzugst, erübrigt sich eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion.


----------



## chris110488 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ihr redet ja eh völlig aneinander vorbei...


----------



## DarthDevil (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schön das das da vielleicht in irgend ner nachricht steht, aber eins solltest du dir bei nachrichten bewusst sein, egal obs um spielenews geht oder aus irgend nem sonstigen bereich: da wird manipuliert, gefälscht, gelogen, meinungsmache betrieben und was weiß ich noch. bevor ich nicht jedes einelne verkaufte spiel persönlich nachgezählt hätte und jede einzelne raubkopie im ganzen internet bei erscheinen getestet hätte, würde ich gar nichts glauben. da ich das nicht kann glaub ichs sowieso nicht.
> ...


   na sicher sind nicht alle außer mir böse, aber in den medien werden einfach zu viele lügen verbreitet als das ich einfach was glaube was mir da vorgesetzt wird. in dem fall kann ichs halt leider auch nicht nachprüfen. aber es gibt genug dinge die einem vorgesetzt werden die mit ein wenig hintergrundwissen einfach unglaubwürdig sind, ja teilweise geradezu absurd. und deswegen frag ich mich nunmal wenn ich ne news lese erstmal, wer könnte einen vorteil haben wenn ich das glaube was mir da erzählt wird? oder ob das was ich weiß es unmöglich oder zumindest unwarscheinlich macht. 
im fall von steam ist klar wer den vorteil hat. die publisher die den kunen ihren willen aufzwängen wollen, zb keine gebrauchtverkäufe oder überwachung der kunden. und weil das natürlich nicht so toll klingt, braucht man nen sündenbock, da nimmt man einfach mal die raubkopierer. man redet ständig von so großen verlusten die vollkommen unrealistisch sind, man redet seit jahrzehnten vom untergang der industrie der nicht eingetreten ist, noch nicht mal annähernd, man redet davon das durch raubkopien kaum noch geld für neue spiele da ist, wie kann es dann sein das spiele heute tausendfach teurer sind als noch vor 20 jahren, wenn doch damals schon zu wenig geld da war? wie kann es bitte sein das aus winzigen entwicklern gewaltige milliardenkonzerne wurden,wenn es ja schon immer kurz vor dem untergang war?
und warum redet keiner davon das raubkopierer und kunde meist ein und die selbe person sind? warum wundert es keinen das die verkaufszahlen auf systemen wo es keine raubkopien gibt(zb ps3 oder auch in der vergangengheit zahlreiche konsolen) nicht höher sind als auf anderen? warum redet keiner davon das heute bei höheren kosten trotzdem höhere gewinne abfallen als früher, während es gleichzeitig viel einfacher wurde an raubkopien zu kommen? warum kommt keiner auf den gedanken das die geringeren gewinne für pc spiele im vergleich zu konsolen gar nicht an den raubkopierern liegen könnten, sondern es viele andere plausible gründe gibt. warum glauben immer noch so viele leute das unternehmen anständig und vertrauenswürdig sein können obwohl es tausend beweise für das gegenteil gibt?


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ...


Du machst dir definitiv zu viele Gedanken um alles. Leb mal lieber und genieß dein Hobby, scheiss doch auf irgendwelche Spielestatistiken, die Steam von dir erfährt und zock Mafia 2. Denn, wir reden hier _nur_ von Unterhaltungssoftware...


----------



## DarthDevil (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


   mag ja sein das ich mir viele gedanken mache, aber ich kann deswegen trotzdem mein hobby genießen. und ich lebe mein leben auch gibt schließlichso viele andere schöne dinge ist ja nicht so das ich jetzt unbedingt spielen müsste. dann mach ich halt was mit freunden oder such mir ne interessante frau   
die spielestatistiken sind ja jetzt auch nicht das primäre problem es geht vor allem um die onlineaktivierung und accountbindung die einfach probleme verursachen die nicht da sein müssten und mich in meinen möglichkeiten einschränkt und das nur zum alleinigen vorteil des publishers. also genau genommen versucht sich der publisher auf meine kosten zu bereichern, die bekommen mehr damit ich weniger bekomme. genau das ist nunmal der punkt, und ein solches verhalten werd ich nicht akzeptieren weder bei spielen noch in sonst irgendeinem bereich meines lebens, niemals.
wenn ich dafür auf das ein oder andere spiel verzichten muss, schön und gut, kauf ich mir halt ein anderes. und wenns eines tages keine spiele mehr geben sollte die ich mir guten gewissens noch kaufen kann, auch gut dann spiel ich halt gar nicht mehr. denn eins sollte die spieleindustrie kapieren, die sind auf kunden wie mich angewiesen, ich bin aber nicht auf  sie angewiesen, ich kann mein leben auch genießen wenn die untergehen sollten, in dem moment sogar ganz besonders weil dann kann ich mich über deren dummheit totlachen


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ... deswegen frag ich mich nunmal wenn ich ne news lese erstmal, wer könnte einen vorteil haben wenn ich das glaube was mir da erzählt wird?


   Für jede Entscheidung gibt es zig Gründe, zB:
a) Gründe, die für die Firma gut sind und dadurch den Gewinn erhöhen
b) Gründe, die für den Kunden gut sind und durch die erhöhte Kundenzufriedenheit den Gewinn erhöhen

Nur, weil es a) gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß die Firma ausschliesslich an sich selbst denkt und b) komplett vernachlässigt.

Denn wie ich oben schon dargelegt habe, wird ein Steam, welches aus den Beweggründen b) ins Leben gerufen wird, genau dieselben Eigenschaften haben müssen, wenn wenn Steam sich nicht direkt in freewaregames,com umbenennen will.


----------



## fiumpf (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil regt sich darüber auf, dass manche Spiele Steam
> vorraussetzen. Um die Nachteile von Steam im speziellen geht es ihm gar
> nicht, sondern darum, dass er zu einem Steam-Account gezwungen wird,
> wenn er sich Mafia und Co kaufen will.


Das finde ich auch eine bodenlose Frechheit. Einen Singleplayer-Titel an Steam zu binden macht für den Verbraucher keinen Sinn und bietet - wie schon mehrfach angesprochen - dem Kunden mehr Nach- als Vorteile. imo sollte jeder (wie z.B. bei UT3) selber entscheiden können, ob er ein Game bei Steam hinzufügt oder nicht. Leider werden es wohl immer mehr Titel die entweder auf Steam setzen (AvP, CoD6, ...) oder eigene Kopierschutzmechanismen a la Ubisoft verwenden. Im Vergleich zu Ubi ist Steam aber das kleinere Übel.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> wenn ich dafür auf das ein oder andere spiel verzichten muss, schön und gut, kauf ich mir halt ein anderes. und wenns eines tages keine spiele mehr geben sollte die ich mir guten gewissens noch kaufen kann, auch gut dann spiel ich halt gar nicht mehr....


   ...oder eben ein altes Game       . Verzicht ist die einzige Möglichkeit um den Herstellern zu zeigen, dass ihre Methoden vom Kunden nicht angenommen werden. Aber erzähl das mal den ganzen "ist-mir-alles-scheißegal-Usern" die alles blind kaufen. Solange sich die Produkte gut absetzen werden die Hersteller einen Teufel tun und auf Steam & Co verzichten. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass irgendwann ausnahmslos jedes Spiel durch ein "ausgeklügeltes" Online-"Schutz"-System "geschützt" wird. Das werden dann harte Zeiten für Spieler wie dich (und teilweise auch mich, ich kauf ja nur bei den Steam-Deals).


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> also genau genommen versucht sich der publisher auf meine kosten zu bereichern, die bekommen mehr damit ich weniger bekomme. genau das ist nunmal der punkt, und ein solches verhalten werd ich nicht akzeptieren weder bei spielen noch in sonst irgendeinem bereich meines lebens, niemals.


Wehe du kaufst dir noch einmal eine PCGames, wenn diese von 160 auf 159 Seiten heruntergekürzt wird oder eine halbe Werbeseite mehr beinhaltet


----------



## MaxSchmerz (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Ich verfolge den Thread schon ne ganze weile. Und DarthDevil hat vollkommen recht. Eins vorweg: Ich selber nutze Steam (als notwendiges übel) seit Half-Life 2 erschienen ist. Hauptsächlich wegen den Half-Life-Mods. Ansonsten wäre das Teil schon längst weg von meiner Platte. Würden nur die Valve-Spiel Steam nutzen, hätte ich damit kein Problem. Für Multiplayer-Spiel ist Steam klasse, aber für Singleplayer-Spiele absolut nutzlos. Die Steam-Features nutze ich nur im Multiplayer-Modus. Woanders bringen sie mir nichts. Hab mir erst vor einem Monat ne Konsole gekauft, damit ich von diesem Schwachsinn erlöst bin. Freue mich schon Mafia 2 darauf zu zocken. Der PC ist für mich gestorben. Schuld sind jedoch nicht die Entwickler, sondern die Leute, die ohne nachzudenken sich auf so was einlassen. Und dann über Steam schwärmen wie sonstwas.   Da Frage ich mich: Wie zum Teufel seid ihr ohne Steam früher klar gekommen? Ich bin deshalb froh, dass es noch Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand gibt, wie DarthDevil. Aber davon gibt leider zu wenige.  

Oder anders ausgedrückt:


> Das hier... mag ein goldener Käfig sein, der mit dem tollsten Dingen gefüllt ist, aber es ist und bleibt ein Käfig.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> Schuld sind jedoch nicht die Entwickler, sondern die Leute, die ohne nachzudenken sich auf so was einlassen. Und dann über Steam schwärmen wie sonstwas.   Da Frage ich mich: Wie zum Teufel seid ihr ohne Steam früher klar gekommen? Ich bin deshalb froh, dass es noch Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand gibt, wie DarthDevil. Aber davon gibt leider zu wenige.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt:
> 
> ...


Nur weil ich kein Problem damit habe, in 20 Sekunden einen Account anzulegen, denke ích nicht mehr nach und lass mir alles gefallen    Ich weiss genau, was ich als zumutbar vertreten kann und wo für mich eine Grenze erreicht ist. Es gibt nicht nur schwarz (alles scheiß egal) und weiß (alles ohne online und Abhängigkeit), sondern etliches mittendrin. 
Guckt lieber nach wo euer Kaffee herkommt und eure Unterhosen produziert worden, das wäre für mich sinnvolles, reflektiertes Kaufverhalten. Aber hier einen auf intelligenten Konsumenten aufgrund des Steamverzicht zu tun, halte ich für etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Guckt lieber nach wo euer Kaffee herkommt und eure Unterhosen produziert worden, das wäre für mich sinnvolles, reflektiertes Kaufverhalten.


----------



## MaxSchmerz (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur weil ich kein Problem damit habe, in 20 Sekunden einen Account anzulegen, denke ích nicht mehr nach und lass mir alles gefallen


   Schön, dass du kein Problem damit hast. Akzeptier aber auch, dass andere nunmal ein Problem haben, ein reines Singleplayer-Spiel zu registrieren und freizuschalten. Es bringt nunmal kein Vorteil und ist absolut unnötig.


----------



## DarthDevil (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... deswegen frag ich mich nunmal wenn ich ne news lese erstmal, wer könnte einen vorteil haben wenn ich das glaube was mir da erzählt wird?
> ...


   natürlich heißt a nicht automatisch auch b. aber b hat bei steam keine wichtige rolle gespielt. denn auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, steam müsste eben nicht genau diese eigenschaften haben. man könnte es genau so lasse wie es ist, entfernt nur die zwangsaktivierung und lasst es als freiwillige zusatzsoftware laufen, und schon wär sogar ich bereit es zu benutzen. wichtig ist nur das es keinen zwang gibt und ich die spiele auch installieren und spielen kann ohne internet zu haben.


anjuna80 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also genau genommen versucht sich der publisher auf meine kosten zu bereichern, die bekommen mehr damit ich weniger bekomme. genau das ist nunmal der punkt, und ein solches verhalten werd ich nicht akzeptieren weder bei spielen noch in sonst irgendeinem bereich meines lebens, niemals.
> ...


   also mal abgesehen davon das ichs nun auch nicht übertreiben würde, hab ich mir schon lange keine pcgames mehr gekauft, da steht schließlich nichts drin was ich nicht im internet nachlesen kann.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> ...


Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, aber hör auf, anderen "Dummheit" und "nicht nachdenken" zu unterstellen, die Steam akzeptabel finden.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> natürlich heißt a nicht automatisch auch b. aber b hat bei steam keine wichtige rolle gespielt.


Behaupten kann das jeder - ohne Quelle ist diese Behauptung allerdings reichlich egozentrisch, was allerdings nichts mit dem Wahrheitsgehalt der Behauptung zu tun hat.



> denn auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, steam müsste eben nicht genau diese eigenschaften haben.


   Bei reinen SP Titeln, deren Datenträger man im Laden gekauft hat, nicht, das stimmt.

Aber sobald da ein MP Part dran ist oder das Spiel per Download gekauft wurde, ...


----------



## ferrari2k (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> > denn auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, steam müsste eben nicht genau diese eigenschaften haben.
> 
> 
> Bei reinen SP Titeln, deren Datenträger man im Laden gekauft hat, nicht, das stimmt.
> ...


   
Naja, auch ein MP Part ging früher so 
Und warum ein Downloadspiel ständig auf Onlinebindung Wert legen soll, auf die Erklärung wäre ich auch gespannt, zum Spielen braucht man es ja genau genommen nicht.
Ich denke, ich habe mit dem Zwang, unbedingt das Spiel ans Internet zu binden, Probleme. Wenn es die Wahl gäbe, wie bei BFC2, dann ist Mafia 2 wieder gekauft.


----------



## DarthDevil (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > natürlich heißt a nicht automatisch auch b. aber b hat bei steam keine wichtige rolle gespielt.
> ...


wozu denn bitte ne quelle? ist einfach ne offensichtliche schlussfolgerung aufgrund allgemein bekannter fakten. steam hat nunmal vor allem vorteile für die industrie, für mich als kunde kann ich nichts daran erkennen was ich auch ohne steam machen kann, sprich, kein nennenswerter vorteil.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > denn auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, steam müsste eben nicht genau diese eigenschaften haben.
> ...


warum das denn? warum sollte das denn bei spielen mit MP part nicht gehen? die haben schließlich auch SP part und denn will ich auch ohne internet nutzen können. das man für ne download kauf nen account braucht mag ja sein, aber deswegen muss weder das spiel an den account gebunden sein, noch brauchts ne onlineaktivierung. wenn ich mir bei irgendnem onlineversand zB ne grafikkarte kauf muss ich die doch auch nicht erst im internet aktivieren lassen, die läuft auch so. was wenn ich ne spielesammlung von sagen wir 100 spielen hab, und dann hab ich mal vielleicht für ein paar monate kein internet? während ich dann jedes meiner spiele spielen kann wie ich grad lustig bin, guckst du in die röhre und kannst nur die hand voll davon spielen die du vorher installiert hattest, wenn du pech hast macht dann auch noch der rechner zicken, du musst zB windows neu auflegen, dann kannste schon gar nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Für mich ist es auch unverständlich, warum man es nicht bei allen Spielen macht wie damals bei Dark Messiah.
Da brauchte jemand nur Steam, wenn er den MP nutzen wollte. Wer nur im SP spielen wollte, der kam nie mit dem Programm in Kontakt und wurde auch nicht gezwungen.
Der Zwang, vor allem wenns um SP Spiele geht, stört viele und so lange das nicht geändert wird, wird die Kritik weiter bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> wozu denn bitte ne quelle? ist einfach ne offensichtliche schlussfolgerung aufgrund allgemein bekannter fakten. steam hat nunmal vor allem vorteile für die industrie, für mich als kunde kann ich nichts daran erkennen was ich auch ohne steam machen kann, sprich, kein nennenswerter vorteil.


Ob du es wissen willst oder nicht, Steam hat _auch _Vorteile. Selbst wenn diese* für dich* nicht relevant sein mögen, existieren sie trotzdem.

Und keiner außer Valve Mitarbeitern kann eindeutig beurteilen, aus welchen Gründen und mit welchem Konzept Steam erstellt wurde.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber sobald da ein MP Part dran ist oder das Spiel per Download gekauft wurde, ...
> ...


Mitdenken bitte (_*kommentarverkneif*_) - Was du willst ist erstmal egal; du kannst schließlich nur das nutzen, was angeboten wird.

Möglich wäre jedenfalls theoretisch, ein SP Spiel mit MP Part, daß man als CD/DVD gekauft hat, ausschließlich für den MP Part an Steam zu binden

Ein MP Spiel ohne AntiCheat Software (und damit Steam) geht jedenfalls nicht, ohne eben die Cheatbekämpfung aus den Augen zu verlieren.



> was wenn ich ne spielesammlung von sagen wir 100 spielen hab, und dann hab ich mal vielleicht für ein paar monate kein internet?


 Dann schaltest du Steam in den offline Mode.



> ... du musst zB windows neu auflegen, dann kannste schon gar nicht mehr spielen.


Falsch. 
Steam kann man auch mit einem kopierten Steam ordner starten, eine Installation ist nicht nötig.

Abgesehen davon installiere ich Windows nur alle paar Jahre neu und hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren 2 oder 3 mal kein Internet - daß Neuinstallation und Offline-sein zusammen treffen, ist dabei doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## chris110488 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Das ist natürlich Unsinn. Ich nutze Steam ob der vielen Vorteile sehr gerne und freue mich über jedes neue Spiel auf meinem Account. Für jemanden der regelmäßig zwischen zwei Wohnungen pendelt, gibt es nichts tolleres. Ich muss keine Gedanken an Datenträger verschwenden, häufig nicht mal an Savegames. Auch kann ich keine Datenträger mehr verlieren, oder ausleihen und nie wieder bekommen. Auch die ewig lästige Updaterei fällt weg. Außerdem ist Steam einfach saubequem. Man hat immer alle seine Spiele dabei, wo es Internet gibt. Für die Instalation reicht ein Doppeklick und der anschließende Download. Man muss nach dem Freischalten nie wieder einen Code suchen...


----------



## DarthDevil (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wozu denn bitte ne quelle? ist einfach ne offensichtliche schlussfolgerung aufgrund allgemein bekannter fakten. steam hat nunmal vor allem vorteile für die industrie, für mich als kunde kann ich nichts daran erkennen was ich auch ohne steam machen kann, sprich, kein nennenswerter vorteil.
> ...


klar weiß ich das es vorteile hat, ist ja auch offensichtlich, und ob dus glaubst oder nicht auch ich hab mir steam schon angesehen, nur halt nicht auf meinem eigenen rechner. im grunde genommen ist es ganz einfach: man gibt seine freiheit und bekommt dafür bequemlichkeit, wenn du mich fragst ein verdammt schlechter tausch. ich kann schließlich alles was ich mit steam machen kann auch ohne tun, manchmal ein wenig umständlicher, aber das ist nicht der rede wert finde ich. aber, das entscheidende ist, ohne steam kann ich mehr machen als mit steam. 
was genau die gründe für das alles waren kann man vielleicht wirklich nicht eindeutig beurteilen, aber bei einem bin ich mir sicher: es geschah nicht aus kundenfreundlichkeit. denn so wie jedes andere große unternehmen heutzutage geht es denen nur um eines: geld, geld, geld und nochmal geld. und dazu ist den unternehmen jedes mittel recht, ob lügen, manipulieren, abzocken oder was weiß ich noch, aber garantiert nicht auf anständige art und weise. das zieht sich heute doch durch alle bereiche, die spieleindustrie ist da sicher auch keine ausnahme. sorry wenn ich das so hart ausdrücken muss, aber "heile welt" gibts nunmal nicht.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


also mal von vorneherein, wozu kommst du jetzt schon wieder mit anticheat software, darum gehts überhaupt nicht.
und was hat das bitte damit zu tun ob ich ne download version oder ne dvd version hab? könnte doch trotzdem freiwillig sein steam zu benutzen. man muss halt nur das system ein wenig ändern. fängt damit an das man ein runtergeladenes spiel über steam lediglich kaufen würde, sprich die daten die man runtergeladen hat lassen sich ohne steam auch benutzen es erfolgt keine bindung des spiels an den steam account und auch keine onlineaktivierung. wer dann MP spielen will könnte es dann nätürlich nutzen wie bisher, mit allen vorteilen.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was wenn ich ne spielesammlung von sagen wir 100 spielen hab, und dann hab ich mal vielleicht für ein paar monate kein internet?
> ...


na toll und wie soll ich dann ein spiel das ich grad installieren will aktivieren????


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... du musst zB windows neu auflegen, dann kannste schon gar nicht mehr spielen.
> ...


mit einem kopierten steam ordner??? 100 spiele??? seh ich aus als hätt ich zuviele festplatten??? also ehrlich, das ist keine praktikable lösung.
und ob was unwarscheinlich ist oder nicht darum gehts hier erstens nicht, und zweitens nur weil es bei dir unwarscheinlich ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es bei anderen auch so ist. internet fällt bei mir regelmäßig aus, und windows wird schon grundsätzlich einmal im jahr mindestens neu aufgelegt. und was ist zum beispiel wenn jemand zB ein paar monate im ausland arbeiten und für die zeit kein internet holen will? oder wenn man einfach ne lange zugfahrt macht? oder bei nem freund ne lan machen will und der hat grad kein internet? und und und...da gibts sicher noch tausend andere möglichkeiten in denen steam nunmal probleme macht.


chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


so überall wo es internet gibt? dann kommt mir doch glatt ne idee, du kommst bei mir vorbei, nimmst laptop oder rechner mit, stöpselst den bei mir ans internet. dann schnapp ich mir ne CoD modern warfare2 dvd, dann stoppen wir die zeit, wer es schneller schafft das den abspann zu sehen. wetten das ich den abspann sehe bevor du überhaupt das spiel starten kannst? muss sagen das ist echt saugeil und saubequem, so möcht ichs auch gern haben. (ist jetzt natürlich nur ein beispiel, ich weiß das MW2 steam vorraussetzt und somit nicht auf meinen rechner kommt).
und dann natürlich noch überall wo es KEIN internet gibt. ich hab dann meinen datenträger du hast deinen steamaccount, wer kann wohl nun nicht spielen?


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> so überall wo es internet gibt? dann kommt mir doch glatt ne idee, du kommst bei mir vorbei, nimmst laptop oder rechner mit, stöpselst den bei mir ans internet. dann schnapp ich mir ne CoD modern warfare2 dvd, dann stoppen wir die zeit, wer es schneller schafft das den abspann zu sehen. wetten das ich den abspann sehe bevor du überhaupt das spiel starten kannst?


Du weißt schon, dass man z.B. Modern Warfare 2 auch von der DVD aus installieren kann?!    
Die Daten müssen nicht geladen werden. Lediglich Steam muss während der Installation kurz online sein. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, da reicht auch ein analoges Modem.


----------



## DarthDevil (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so überall wo es internet gibt? dann kommt mir doch glatt ne idee, du kommst bei mir vorbei, nimmst laptop oder rechner mit, stöpselst den bei mir ans internet. dann schnapp ich mir ne CoD modern warfare2 dvd, dann stoppen wir die zeit, wer es schneller schafft das den abspann zu sehen. wetten das ich den abspann sehe bevor du überhaupt das spiel starten kannst?
> ...


   hättest du genau gelesen wüsstest du die antwort auf die frage....
darauf lief mein beispiel ja hinaus, ich nehm die dvd, er die steam downloadversion. deswegen wäre ich ja schneller durch als er installiert hat wenn er bei mir wäre. sind ja glaub ich 11gb oder mehr das spiel, sprich ich installier während er 2 oder 3 tage lang downloaden muss, natürlich nur falls das internet mitspielt, sonst dauers länger. und über nen analoges modem brauchen wir gar nicht reden, da lädt er bestimmt 2 oder 3 wochen lang.


----------



## chris110488 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Dann mach ich dir mal nen Vorrschlag, Darthdevil: Komm du mal ohne Datenträger eines nicht-Steam-Spiels mit deinem Laptop zu mir und wir stoppen die Zeit. Ich habe meinen Steam-Account und du musst mit dem Bus nach Hause fahren und die DVD holen.   

Keinen Internetzugriff hatte ich übrigens schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Und zu dir werde ich in nächster Zeit wohl auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Hängt natürlich alles von der Geschwindigkeit des eigenen Internetanschlusses zusammen. Ich sauge bei Steam mit 3-4 MB pro Sekunde und hab 1GB in ca. 5 Minuten runtergeladen. Da können die Spiele noch so groß sein, das kostet mich nicht soviel Zeit.   

PS: Es hat übrigens wieder der große Sommerverkauf bei Steam begonnen. Hunderte Titel ab 90 Cent. http://store.steampowered.com/
Im Übrigen spiele ich sehr gerne den ein oder anderen Indie-Titel, denn da sind teilweise richtige Perlen und Innovationen dabei. Im Laden gibt es solche Spiele nicht und von daher bin ich froh, dass es dafür eine Möglichkeit wie Steam gibt.


----------



## MaxSchmerz (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Der größte Negativpunkt bei Steam ist, dass Steam bzw. der Publisher bestimmen kann, welches Spiel man spielen kann. Bestes Beispiel: Saints Row 2. Während Konsoleros problemlos die Uncut-Version zocken können, schauen PC-User in die Röhre oder können es nur mit illegalen Methoden zocken. Und Saints Row 2 wird bestimmt nicht das letzte Spiel sein. Regionalcodes bei PC-Spielen.   Den größten Teil dürfte das wohl am Arsch vorbei gehen, denn Steam ist ja nicht böse.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Ich habe genau gelesen, mich aber anscheinend nicht klar genug ausgedrückt:

Alle Games  *aus dieser Liste*  kann man von der DVD aus installieren oder man lädt die Spieledateien von den Steam-Servern. Da ja Worrelix eh nur Spiele kauft die im Deal angeboten werden (btw, sehr geile Preise bei Steam atm!) gehe ich davon aus, dass er, sollte er Modern Warfare 2 sein Eigen nennen, dieses als DVD-Version besitzt. Ergo legt er einfach die DVD ein und installiert ganz normal, so wie du. Die Aktivierung (und das meinte ich mit "Analog-Modem"!) dauert ja nur ein paar Sekunden    .

Bei jedem Steam-Game ist es außerdem möglich, sogenannte "Sicherungsdateien" auf eine DVD zu brennen. Zwar muss man Spiele die sich nicht auf obiger Liste finden beim ersten Gebrauch herunterladen, nach der Sicherung auf DVD ist das aber nicht mehr notwendig. Ich zum Beispiel habe alle Steam-Games auf DVD gebrannt. Die Installation geht von solchen Sicherungs-DVDs sogar schneller als von Retail-Versionen!

Und wenn das alles nicht genug ist kommst du mit deiner Retail zu mir. Ich lade bei guter Verbindung elf Gigabyte in durchschnittlich 30 Minuten von den Steam-Servern. Alles in allem sehe ich dann den Abspann eher als du, da mein Shooter-Skill alles wegrul0rt      .








MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> Der größte Negativpunkt bei Steam ist, dass Steam bzw. der
> Publisher bestimmen kann, welches Spiel man spielen kann. Bestes
> Beispiel: Saints Row 2. Während Konsoleros problemlos die Uncut-Version
> zocken können, schauen PC-User in die Röhre oder können es nur mit
> ...


Ja klar, Steam (Valve) hat da Schuld dran       . Wie wäre es wenn du die Schuld mal bei den deutschen Gesetzen suchst?!


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> Den größten Teil dürfte das wohl am Arsch vorbei gehen, denn Steam ist ja nicht böse.


Ich glaub keiner sieht hier Steam als den heiligen Gral an. Negativpunkte sind sicherlich nicht zu leugnen, aber es gibt eben auch Vorteile, und wenn jemand für sich persönlich beschließt, dass diese für ihn überwiegen, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Ja klar, Steam (Valve) hat da Schuld dran    . Wie wäre es wenn du die Schuld mal bei den deutschen Gesetzen suchst?!


Naja so lange die Spiele nicht indiziert worden sind, könnte Steam im Shop probemlos auch ausländische Uncut-Versionen zu Spielen anbieten.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ...  bei einem bin ich mir sicher: es geschah nicht aus kundenfreundlichkeit.


Und ich bin mir genauso sicher, daß du das nicht beurteilen kannst.



> ... dazu ist den unternehmen jedes mittel recht, ob lügen, manipulieren, abzocken oder was weiß ich noch, aber garantiert nicht auf anständige art und weise.


... und weil das *einige *nachweislich so machen, muss das zwangsläufig auf *ALLE *Unternehmen zutreffen ...!?



> also mal von vorneherein, wozu kommst du jetzt schon wieder mit anticheat software, darum gehts überhaupt nicht.


Doch. Genau deshalb muß Steam (oder halt eine andere AntiCheatsoftware) gleichzeitig mit dem Spiel laufen, um eben MP Spiele cheatfrei zu halten.

Unter anderem, weil das einer der Gründe für die Herstellung und damit Sinn und Zweck von Steam war und ist.



> und was hat das bitte damit zu tun ob ich ne download version oder ne dvd version hab? könnte doch trotzdem freiwillig sein steam zu benutzen.


Kopierschutz.
Auch wenn jede Software ab einem bestimmten Bekanntheitsgrad eh gecrackt wird, dürften *noch weniger *Spiele verkauft werden, wenn es *nicht den geringsten *Kopierschutz gäbe und *jeder (!) Depp* einfach eine Kopie erstellen könnte.

Interessant, daß du den Firmen vorwirfst, immer das Böseste, Schlechteste im Sinn zu haben, den Spielern hiermit für eine rentable Spieleproduktion aber unterstellen müsstest, daß sie trotz nicht vorhandenem Kopierschutz in edler Anerkennung der Kundenfreundlichkeit des Publishers das Spiel kaufen würden...



> na toll und wie soll ich dann ein spiel das ich grad installieren will aktivieren????


Ganz einfach: indem du vor dem Kauf überlegst, ob du gerade kein Internet hast.



> mit einem kopierten steam ordner??? 100 spiele??? seh ich aus als hätt ich zuviele festplatten??? also ehrlich, das ist keine praktikable lösung.


Newsflash: Man kann Festplattten in mehrere Partitionen unterteilen und man muß auch nicht alles in C:\Programme installieren.

Ein Steam Ordner D:\Spiele\Steam wird von einer Formatierung von C: nicht mal angetastet.



> internet fällt bei mir regelmäßig aus, und windows wird schon grundsätzlich einmal im jahr mindestens neu aufgelegt.


Dann solltest du dich mit deinem Provider auseinandersetzen und mal analysieren, was dir ständig dein Windows zerschießt. 



> und was ist zum beispiel wenn jemand zB ein paar monate im ausland arbeiten und für die zeit kein internet holen will? oder wenn man einfach ne lange zugfahrt macht?


Dann schaltet man in den offline Mode.



> ... oder bei nem freund ne lan machen will und der hat grad kein internet?


Kann natürlich immer mal vorkommen - wenn aber eine instabile Internetverbindung ein generelles Problem ist, sollte man sich an den Provider wenden.



> ... dann schnapp ich mir ne CoD modern warfare2 dvd, dann stoppen wir die zeit, wer es schneller schafft das den abspann zu sehen.


Daß bei einem Download Angebot der Download je nach Internetgeschwindigkeit und Spielgröße Zeit braucht, weiß man vorher. Genauso, wie man einen Braten nicht erst in den Ofen schiebt, wenn der Besuch klingelt, fängt man nicht erst dann den Download an, wenn der Besuch da ist.

Sondern rechtzeitig vorher zB beim Surfen im Hintergrund; oder den Rechner mal anlassen, während man einkauft, abends weggeht, oder über Nacht ...



> und dann natürlich noch überall wo es KEIN internet gibt. ich hab dann meinen datenträger du hast deinen steamaccount, wer kann wohl nun nicht spielen?


   Derjenige, der keinen Computer hat.  

oder:
a) Laptop mitnehmen, daruf in weiser Voraussicht alle Spiele, die man spielen will, installieren.
b) feststellen, daß der Rechner vor Ort eh gerade mal Minesweeper und Solitär packt und Spaß haben  
c) Spiel von der CD installieren und feststellen, daß der Kopierschutz inkompatibel zum Betriebssystem / Treiber ... ist.
d) feststellen, daß die Spiele CD inkompatibel zum Haustier / Kleinkind des Besuchten ist und zerstört wurde
e) den Steam installer und alle entsprechenden Spieledaten per Backup Funktion auf USB Stick, DVD & Co packen und mitnehmen
f) schlicht was anderes machen als Spielen


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du weißt schon, dass man z.B. Modern Warfare 2 auch *von der DVD aus installieren *kann?!
> ...


   ... und hättest du genau gelesen, dann hättest du unter Umständen auch verstanden, daß sich die Erwähnung des analogen Modems ausschließlich auf die Aktivierung *nach dem Installieren des DVD Inhaltes *bezieht - kein Mensch will hier behaupten, daß Steam super für Analog Modem Nutzer sei.


----------



## MaxSchmerz (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der größte Negativpunkt bei Steam ist, dass Steam bzw. der
> ...


 Das ist absoluter Bullshit. Wenn du dich mit dem deutschen Gesetzen auseinander setzen würdest, wüsstest du, dass man auch beschlagnahmte Spiele spielen darf. Nur der Verkauf in Deutschland ist verboten. THQ will doch nur ihre verstümmelten Versionen loswerden. Und da kommt ihnen Steam mit Regionalcode wie gelegen. Nicht immer das glauben, was die Publisher von sich geben. Was ehrlich gesagt auch das Problem bei den meisten ist. Sie glauben alles was der Publisher sagt, sei es noch so bescheuert. Selbstständig denken ist angesagt.   Oder gibt es eine andere Erklärung dafür warum man auf Konsole spielen darf und auf dem PC nicht?

@DarhDevil: Kauf dir ne Konsole, da musste dich mit dem Scheiss nicht rumärgern.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Da ja Worrelix eh nur Spiele kauft die im Deal angeboten werden (btw, sehr geile Preise bei Steam atm!) gehe ich davon aus, dass er, sollte er Modern Warfare 2 sein Eigen nennen, dieses als DVD-Version besitzt.


   Wer ist denn Worrelix?  

Nicht nur, aber überwiegend, allerdings kommt mir so'n Mist wie MW2 nicht ins Haus / auf die Festplatte - aber das ist ein anderes Thema  .


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja klar, Steam (Valve) hat da Schuld dran        . Wie wäre es wenn du die Schuld mal bei den deutschen Gesetzen suchst?!
> ...


Schon. Da brauchts dann ein System zur Altersverifizierung für ein paar Millionen User weltweit. Kommt schon irgendwann, genau wie die offline-Messages im Steam-Chat        .







MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> Nur der Verkauf in Deutschland ist verboten.


Öhm, was macht denn Valve? Verschenken? Steht da "Steam-Shop" oder "Steam-Gifts" in der Headline der Homepage? Manchmal frag ich mich ehrlich was ihr denkt und schreibt Leute! Auch nochmal für dich: Steam _verkauft_ Spiele! 






Worrel schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Worrelix?


Hm ja, äh, öhm, ja, äh, falsches Forum öh, ja....


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Naja so lange die Spiele nicht indiziert worden sind, könnte Steam im Shop probemlos auch ausländische Uncut-Versionen zu Spielen anbieten.


   Selbst indizierte Spiele/Versionen könnte man in einem "ab 18er" Bereich anbieten - geht ja bei Okaysoft auch.  .


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja so lange die Spiele nicht indiziert worden sind, könnte Steam im Shop probemlos auch ausländische Uncut-Versionen zu Spielen anbieten.
> ...


Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel über Steam gekauft, wie werden denn 18er-Titel wie Bioshock oder Counterstrike behandelt? Etwas anderes wäre bei ungeprüften Auslandversionen nicht nötig.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja so lange die Spiele nicht indiziert worden sind, könnte Steam im Shop probemlos auch ausländische Uncut-Versionen zu Spielen anbieten.
> ...


Stimmt, und das wäre sicherlich ein Punkt, der bei vielen Steam aufwerten würde


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Zumindest von Bioshock wird die  *USK16-Version verkauft* .
Wie Valve zwischen GTA IV und GTA Vice City unterscheidet (letzteres gibt es, wie auch GTA 3, nicht im deutschen Steam-Shop) weiß ich auch nicht.

Edit: Seh gerade, dass VC sowie SA indiziert/verboten sind, ergo kein Verkauf.


----------



## MaxSchmerz (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur der Verkauf in Deutschland ist verboten.
> ...


   Ich rede hier von der Ladenversion. Was bei Steam verkauft wird, ist mir egal.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> ...


Was Valve nicht verkaufen darf bekommt man im deutschen Handel unter normalen Umständen auch nicht (so einfach). Importversionen: ja. Aber die kann man sich bei Steam auch aus dem Ausland giften lassen.


----------



## chris110488 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

FSK 18 Titel kann man bei Steam übrigens entgegen deutschem Recht ohne Altersnachweis kaufen.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> FSK 18 Titel kann man bei Steam übrigens entgegen deutschem Recht ohne Altersnachweis kaufen.


Nicht ganz. Valve prüft zwar das Alter nicht, jedoch PayPal, CnB oder das Kreditkarteninstitut (bzw. muss man Volljährigkeit bestätigen).


----------



## DarthDevil (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich dir mal nen Vorrschlag, Darthdevil: Komm du mal ohne Datenträger eines nicht-Steam-Spiels mit deinem Laptop zu mir und wir stoppen die Zeit. Ich habe meinen Steam-Account und du musst mit dem Bus nach Hause fahren und die DVD holen.
> schlechter vergleich zu meinem vorschlag, denn ich kann meine dvd überall mitnehmen wo ich will, du dagegen kannst dein schnelles internet nicht mitbringen. da bin ich wohl im vorteil...
> 
> 
> ...


naja nicht unbedingt, wenn ich mir im ausland nen ungeschnittenes spiel kaufe, dann kann ich das auch bei mir daheim spielen. selbst wenn es sich um ein in deutschland beschlagnahmtes spiel handelt, darf ich es trotzdem besitzen und nutzen. kauf ich mir hingegen ein steam spiel im ausland, aktivier es hier, dann hab ich doch soweit ich weiß automatisch die geschnittene version?


----------



## chris110488 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann mach ich dir mal nen Vorrschlag, Darthdevil: Komm du mal ohne Datenträger eines nicht-Steam-Spiels mit deinem Laptop zu mir und wir stoppen die Zeit. Ich habe meinen Steam-Account und du musst mit dem Bus nach Hause fahren und die DVD holen.
> ...



Nein, es ist sogar ein sehr guter. Internet gibt es doch nun wirklich überall. Und wenn ich vor habe, bei jemand anderem etwas zu spielen, dann istalliere ich das vorher. Und wenn du jetzt fragen willst, was ich mache, wenn ich mich spontan entscheide etwas zu spielen (wenn ich schon bei dir zu Hause bin) dann muss ich dich fragen, was du dann ohne Datenträger machst. Oder hast du immer alle deine Spiele dabei?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> warum denkt in dieser verdammten welt eigentlich jeder nur an sich selbst? nur weil es bei euch immer schnelles internet gibt heißt das nicht das das für den rest der welt auch gilt. mal abgesehen von langen downloadzeiten würde ich vermutlich auch keine nachteile merken wenn ich steam nutzen würde.



hehe, hehehhehehehe.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> aber trotzdem ist zB die tatsache das ich unterwegs nicht auf nem laptop spielen könnte ein boykottgrund, dabei habe ich gar keinen laptop



Aber das kannst du doch. Du musst es nur vorher installieren. Wenn du allerdings vorher nicht weißt, dass du es spielen willst, dann wirst du auch keinen Datenträger dabei haben.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> , das es ohne internet nicht geht ist ebenfalls ein grund, dabei habe ich abgesehen von gelegentlichen ausfällen für ein paar stunden ununterbrochen internet. auch habe ich noch nie eines meiner spiele verkauft, trotzdem ist das recht auf weiterverkauf etwas das ich mir nicht nehmen lasse.



Das ist deine Entscheidung und dein gutes Recht.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> aber vor allem akzeptier ich es nicht, weil es einfach eine grenze überschreitet wo die publisher mit zu weit gehen. weil ich bereits bei der ersten einführung von steam wusste das die sich noch schlimmeres einfallen lassen wenn ich das unterstütze. und so war es ja auch, dann kamen installationslimits,



Welche Limits?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> wurde auch von den leuten angenommen, jetzt gibts daueronlinezwang, wird auch von einem großteil akzeptiert.



Gibt es doch gar nicht bei Steam. Oder redest du jetzt von Ubisoft? (das kommt mir übrigens auch nicht ins Haus)



DarthDevil schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei jedem Steam-Game ist es außerdem möglich, sogenannte "Sicherungsdateien" auf eine DVD zu brennen. Zwar muss man Spiele die sich nicht auf obiger Liste finden beim ersten Gebrauch herunterladen, nach der Sicherung auf DVD ist das aber nicht mehr notwendig. Ich zum Beispiel habe alle Steam-Games auf DVD gebrannt. Die Installation geht von solchen Sicherungs-DVDs sogar schneller als von Retail-Versionen!
> ...


Wenn es  kaputt geht, kannst du es ja wieder downloaden.   



DarthDevil schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MaxSchmerz schrieb:
> ...


Da bist du falsch informiert. Das ist nur bei wenigen Ausnahmen der Fall.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> kann ich denn dienstag nacht um 3:36 uhr nachts vorbei kommen und das machen? ich denke doch eher nicht


Klar Mann, solange ich am nächsten Tag frei hab jederzeit. Aber nur wenn du Bier mitbringst.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

 





> We aren't using GFWL - and when all the plans for the PC version are finalized, I'll be posting about them - don't worry!


Na, das hört sich doch schon besser an.
Vielleicht gibts ja doch einen CD-Check ODER Steam als Auswahl.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ... die tatsache das ich unterwegs nicht auf nem laptop spielen könnte ein boykottgrund, ...


Kannst du problemlos, denn *Steam hat einen Offlinemodus!*

Wurde hier übrigens schon öfters gepostet. Liest du eigentlich auch, was wir hier schreiben?



> ... dann kamen installationslimits, ... jetzt gibts daueronlinezwang, .


Nur zur Klarstellung: Das kam aber nicht von Steam.



> da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner kauf dvd. die sind wenigstens nicht so empfindlich wie selber gebrannte, die können leicht mal kaputtgehen.


Bei der gebrannten ist es aber völlig schnuppe, weil du ruckzuck eine neue erstellen kannst - was machst du, wenn deine gekaufte CD/DVD kaputt geht? Schlimmstenfalls beim Support nach Ersatz fragen und dann darfst du für den neuen Datenträger nochmal ~10€ zahlen.



> selbst wenn es sich um ein in deutschland beschlagnahmtes spiel handelt, darf ich es trotzdem besitzen und nutzen. kauf ich mir hingegen ein steam spiel im ausland, aktivier es hier, dann hab ich doch soweit ich weiß automatisch die geschnittene version?


Falsch. Wenn du im Ausland zB* Left 4 Dead 2* (Originalversion in D beschlagnahmt) kaufts, kannst du es problemlos in D in deinen Steam Account integrieren und spielen - ungeschnitten.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... die tatsache das ich unterwegs nicht auf nem laptop spielen könnte ein boykottgrund, ...
> ...


Das selbe könnte man aber auch dich fragen. Es wurde schon oft darauf hingewiesen, dass man zur ersten Aktivierung eines Spieles online sein muss. Wenn das nun aus den verschiedensten Gründen nicht geht, dann ist Essig mit Spielen.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Und noch einmal, schleppst du immer deine ganzen Originalspiele mit, wenn du auf Reisen gehst, oder installierst du die eventuell vorher?


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Hm, damit gehör ich wohl zu einer aussterbenden Spezies, aber ja, die 2, 3 Spiele die ich immer so aktuell spiele, die nehme ich mit, wenn ich denke, dass ich während meiner Abwesenheit von zu Hause mal Lust bekomme, zu spielen.
Ist bis jetzt aber noch nicht so oft vorgekommen, wenn ich in Urlaub fahre, bleibt Laptop zu Hause


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kannst du problemlos, denn *Steam hat einen Offlinemodus!*
> ...


   ... weshalb man ja, gerade, wenn man weiß, daß es sich um ein Steam Spiel handelt und daß man unterwegs kein Internet hat, das *vorher *installiert und aktiviert.

Verstehe nicht, wie Leute, die doch so weit über die zukünftigen Vertriebswege vorausdenken, es nicht gebacken kriegen, sich *vorher *darauf einzurichten, wenn abzusehen ist, daß sie kein Internet haben werden, wenn sie in Urlaub / im Zug / zu Verwandten / Firmenpartnern / weißderHenkerwohin fahren ...


----------



## DarthDevil (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist sogar ein sehr guter. Internet gibt es doch nun wirklich überall. Und wenn ich vor habe, bei jemand anderem etwas zu spielen, dann istalliere ich das vorher. Und wenn du jetzt fragen willst, was ich mache, wenn ich mich spontan entscheide etwas zu spielen (wenn ich schon bei dir zu Hause bin) dann muss ich dich fragen, was du dann ohne Datenträger machst. Oder hast du immer alle deine Spiele dabei?


also erstens, gibts nicht überall internet, zweitens, gibts noch viel öfter kein schnelles internet, da kann man das mit dem mal schnell downloaden sowieso vergessen. und zu deiner frage, ja wenn unterwegs bin hab ich alle meine spiele dabei wenn ich davon ausgehe das ich vielleicht spielen könnte, und wenn nicht, dann brauch ich sie ja auch nicht.



chris110488 schrieb:


> Aber das kannst du doch. Du musst es nur vorher installieren. Wenn du allerdings vorher nicht weißt, dass du es spielen willst, dann wirst du auch keinen Datenträger dabei haben.


wie ich es bereits früher erwähnt habe, hab ich weder lust noch genug speicherplatz um alle meine spiele zu vorher zu installieren. außerdem bin ich in der hinsicht auch zu spontan als das ich vorher wüsste welche wenigen spiele ich da auswählen sollte, alle gehen ja nicht. und was die datenträger angeht sagte ich ja oben.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> aber vor allem akzeptier ich es nicht, weil es einfach eine grenze überschreitet wo die publisher mit zu weit gehen. weil ich bereits bei der ersten einführung von steam wusste das die sich noch schlimmeres einfallen lassen wenn ich das unterstütze. und so war es ja auch, dann kamen installationslimits,





chris110488 schrieb:


> Welche Limits?





chris110488 schrieb:


> Gibt es doch gar nicht bei Steam. Oder redest du jetzt von Ubisoft? (das kommt mir übrigens auch nicht ins Haus)


erst denken dann schreiben...dann wär dir aufgefallen das ich mich hier nicht auf steam selbst beziehe, sondern wie ich es gechrieben hab, auf die folgen davon das steam von zu vielen kunden aktzeptiert wurde. 
und ja natürlich rede ich dann von ubisoft. aber saugeil das dir das ich da einen erwischt hab der steam nutzt und das ablehnt. ich würd mal sagen ein wenig spät um sich drüber zu beschweren, hast diese entwicklung doch selber finanziell unterstützt, wäre steam gescheitert gäbs auch keinen onlinezwang. tja selber schuld...


chris110488 schrieb:


> Wenn es  kaputt geht, kannst du es ja wieder downloaden.


was schon wieder nervig ist, weil das bei mir selbst bei kleineren spielen heißt, das ich mindestens einen tag drauf warten darf. da tu ich lieber die dvd rein, geht schneller und bequemer. 


fiumpf schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kann ich denn dienstag nacht um 3:36 uhr nachts vorbei kommen und das machen? ich denke doch eher nicht
> ...


hm ne, auch wenn du nicht frei hast, will ja schließlich keinen nachteil haben wenn ich sowas nutze ist ja der sinn der sache.
aber bier kann ich schon mitbringen, lässt sich ja ganz bequem in meinem blutkreislauf transportieren^^


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... die tatsache das ich unterwegs nicht auf nem laptop spielen könnte ein boykottgrund, ...
> ...


klar les ich das, du offensichtlich nicht, sonst wäre dir vermutlich aufgefallen das mir diese tatsache auch bewusst war ohne das man mich darauf hinweisen muss.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... dann kamen installationslimits, ... jetzt gibts daueronlinezwang, .
> ...


zur weiteren klarstellung: so war das nicht gemeint, ich will lediglich sagen das es die folge der marktakzeptanz vom ur-drm steam ist. oder glaubst du wirklich das aktivierung+installationslimits gekommen wären, wenn bereits bei "nur" aktivierung die verkaufszahlen gegen null gegangen wären?


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner kauf dvd. die sind wenigstens nicht so empfindlich wie selber gebrannte, die können leicht mal kaputtgehen.
> ...


also ich will ja nichts sagen, aber so sorgsam wie ich mit meinen datenträgern umgehe, ist das noch nie passiert(selbst jahrealte disks sind meist ohne einen einzigen kratzer). was letztendlich bedeutet, das die kosten für kaputte rohlinge 10€ bei weitem überschreiten.


Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > selbst wenn es sich um ein in deutschland beschlagnahmtes spiel handelt, darf ich es trotzdem besitzen und nutzen. kauf ich mir hingegen ein steam spiel im ausland, aktivier es hier, dann hab ich doch soweit ich weiß automatisch die geschnittene version?
> ...


ok kann sein, ich war mir ja auch nicht ganz sicher, deswegen ja auch ein "?" am ende des satzes.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


Du warst auch gar nicht eingeladen     .


----------



## chris110488 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, es ist sogar ein sehr guter. Internet gibt es doch nun wirklich überall. Und wenn ich vor habe, bei jemand anderem etwas zu spielen, dann istalliere ich das vorher. Und wenn du jetzt fragen willst, was ich mache, wenn ich mich spontan entscheide etwas zu spielen (wenn ich schon bei dir zu Hause bin) dann muss ich dich fragen, was du dann ohne Datenträger machst. Oder hast du immer alle deine Spiele dabei?
> ...


Du schleppst tatsächlich alle deine Spiele mit?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber das kannst du doch. Du musst es nur vorher installieren. Wenn du allerdings vorher nicht weißt, dass du es spielen willst, dann wirst du auch keinen Datenträger dabei haben.
> ...


Dann musst du dir halt eine größere Festplatte kaufen. Dann musst du auch nicht mehr deine ganzen Spiele mitschleppen. 



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es doch gar nicht bei Steam. Oder redest du jetzt von Ubisoft? (das kommt mir übrigens auch nicht ins Haus)
> ...


Das folgt doch gar keiner Logik und ist völlig willkürlich dahergeredet. Langsam glaube ich, du meinst das alles nicht ernst.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Warum behauptest du dann immernoch das Gegenteil?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


s.o.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Wenn du so sorgsam mit deinen Datenträgern umgehst, warum machst du dir dann so viele Sorgen um die Rohlinge?


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


na weil die oft auch kaputt gehen wenn man aufpasst, ganz besonders duallayer-dvds. des problem gibts halt bei kauf-dvds nicht, da ist mir jedenfalls noch keine kaputtgegangen. und wenn dann doch mal ausnahmsweise eine kaputtgehen sollte ist auch ned so schlimm wird halt ersatz besorgt. bei gebrannten ist das halt so oft notwendig das es nervt.


Worrel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


tja das ist ganz einfach, ich kann über die zukünftigen vertriebswege vorausdenken, genauso wie ich mir vorstellen kann das es leute gibt die so wie ich vollkommen spontan sind und deswegen gar nicht planen können welche spiele sie am nächsten tag spielen. im gegensatz zu manch anderen kann ich mir nämlich vorstellen das andere menschen anders sind wie ich und deswegen auch dinge anders machen als ich, wie zum beispiel auf andere art zu entscheiden was man spielt.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


Es geht mir doch nicht um einen verschissenen Urlaub!
Es geht mir darum, dass ich meine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr nutzen kann, wenn der Publisher pleite geht oder Steam offline ist!
Und es ist mir egal, wie wahrscheinlich das ist, das KANN passieren.
Und ich muss mir nicht noch zusätzlich einen Klotz ans Bein hängen.
Klar, es kann gut sein, dass ich mir einen alten Rechner zulegen muss, weils unter modernen Betriebssystemen nicht läuft. Und es kann gut sein, dass ich Probleme habe, das Spiel überhaupt zu installieren. Aber wenn diese Hürden umschifft sind, will ich nicht noch von irgendwelchem Onlinekram abhängig sein.
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> also mal davon abgesehen das ich bereits viel speicherplatz hab, seh ich überhaupt nicht ein warum ich zusätzlich geld ausgeben sollte, nur um so einen drm-unsinn mitzumachen. ich mein, ist ja nicht so das ich festplatten von der spieleindustrie geschenkt bekomm. und ich hab wirklich besseres mit meinem geld zu tun.


Dann solltest du vielleicht häufiger bei Steam einkaufen, dann hättest du auch mehr Geld für Festplatten übrig.





DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...



Was hat eine Steamsche Accountbindung mit Onlinezwang und Installationslimits zu tun? Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden kausalen Zusammenhang. Du kannst doch nicht Steam dafür verantwortlich machen, dass andere Hersteller/Publisher jetzt härtere Kopierschutzmechanismen verwenden. Zumal Steam im Funktionsumfang auch weit über einen Kopierschutz hinausgeht. Das Eine setzte sich aus guten Grüden durch (Service, Funktionen...) Das andere bietet dem Kunden im Prinzip wenig bis nichts Positives. Wenn der Ubisoft Schutz vom Kunden nicht angenommen wird, dann ist auch ganz schnell wieder verschwunden, unabhängig davon, ob Steam erfolgreich ist, oder nicht. Wer seinen Kunden etwas bietet, der wird auch belohnt, wer am Kunden vorbei entwickelt, der wird bestraft.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also mal davon abgesehen das ich bereits viel speicherplatz hab, seh ich überhaupt nicht ein warum ich zusätzlich geld ausgeben sollte, nur um so einen drm-unsinn mitzumachen. ich mein, ist ja nicht so das ich festplatten von der spieleindustrie geschenkt bekomm. und ich hab wirklich besseres mit meinem geld zu tun.
> ...


Wenn man mehr Geld ausgibt hat man mehr Geld übrig? Interessante Theorie... 


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


   
Naja, wenn man den Zusammenhang nicht sehen will...
Die limitierten Installationen sind doch die logische Folge von einer Onlineaktivierungspflicht.
Hätte sich Steam damals nicht durchgesetzt, dann wären andere, onlinebasierte Kopierschutztechniken gar nicht erst auf den Kunden losgelassen worden.
Und ja, Steam hat vielleicht auch gute Funktionen, nur, was hilft mir das in 10 Jahren, wenn es das nicht mehr gibt, ich aber gerne ein Spiel damit nochmal installieren will?
Dann hilft mir kein Offlinemodus, keine Freundesliste, kein garnichts.
Dann heißt es vom Spiel nur lapidar: Die Steam Server sind derzeit offline, versuchen Sie es später noch einmal...


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


Deine Meinung ist ja verständlich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Steam bald pleite ist *und* sie nicht dafür sorgen, dass man seine Spiele dann Offline spielen kann, schätze ich als geringer ein, als die, dass dein Haus mitsamt deinen Datenträgern niederbrennt.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist ja verständlich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Steam bald pleite ist *und* sie nicht dafür sorgen, dass man seine Spiele dann Offline spielen kann, schätze ich als geringer ein, als die, dass dein Haus mitsamt deinen Datenträgern niederbrennt.


   
Kann ich auch verstehen.
Aber wenn jemand vor 3 Jahren gesagt hätte, dass der weltgrößte Automobilkonzern General Motors kurz vor der Pleite steht, da hätte man auch die Jungs mit dem Jäckchen kommen lassen.
Sorry, aber nein, auf solche Zusagen werde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Von meinen 130 Steam Spielen erschienen geschätzte 20 oder 30 auch als Retail-Versionen. Bei Steam bezahlte ich für diese Insgesamt sicher nicht mehr als 150 Euro. Im Laden hätte ich sicher das fünffache bezahlt. Das sind einige Festplatten. Man würde das Geld natürlich nicht zusätzlich ausgeben, sondern alternativ. Da bei Steam der Betrag häufig viel geringer ist, hätte man dann Geld gespart.




ferrari2k schrieb:


> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> >
> >
> > > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ein Steam-Flop uns nicht vor Onlinezwang und Installationslimits bewahrt hätte. Die Publisher sind einfach verzweifelt, weil ihnen keine Möglichkeit zur effektiven Bekämpfung von Kopien einfallen will.



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Die limitierten Installationen sind doch die logische Folge von einer Onlineaktivierungspflicht.



Das sind sie eben nicht. Steam tut es ja auch nicht und ist trotzdem sehr erfolgreich. Sie tun es deswegen nicht, weil es eben keinen Sinn macht, zusätzlich zu einer Accountbindung den Kunden auch noch mit Installationslimits zu gängeln. Eine Accountbindung erfüllt doch schon den Zweck, dass ein Spiel nur von einer Person gespielt werden kann. Ein Installationslimit macht da einfach keinen Sinn, kann folglich also auch nicht als logische Konsequenz angesehen werden.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Es geht mir doch nicht um einen verschissenen Urlaub!


Stimmt. Es geht um deine Aussage, daß man Steam unterwegs vom Laptop aus ohne Internet *nicht spielen könne*. Und die ist *falsch*.



> Es geht mir darum, dass ich meine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr nutzen kann, wenn der Publisher pleite geht oder Steam offline ist!


Und das ist auch falsch, da - wie ich oben irgendwo schon erwähnt habe, Steam einen Offlinemodus hat.

Was du *meinst *(aber nicht geschrieben hast): daß du deine Spiele nicht mehr *installieren *kannst, wenn du offline bist oder Steam dauerhaft abgeschaltet wurde.

a) es gibt eine Backup Funktion, mit der man sämtliche Spieledaten archivieren kann
b) es gibt die Aussage, daß im Falle einer Steam Server Abschaltung ein Freischaltpatch für die Spiele erscheinen soll
c) no steam cracks

Wenn ein Publisher pleite geht oder aus sonstigen Gründen ein Spiel nicht mehr im Steam Store auftaucht, kannst du dieses übrigens trotzdem noch von den Steam Servern runterladen und in Steam nutzen, wenn du es dir vorher gekauft hast.



> Und es ist mir egal, wie wahrscheinlich das ist, das KANN passieren.


Sicher. Aber da müssten die sich schon sehr sehr dumm anstellen und der momentane Erfolg lässt nicht darauf schliessen, daß ein derartiger Intelligenzmangel bei Valve vorhanden ist.



> Aber wenn diese Hürden umschifft sind, will ich nicht noch von irgendwelchem Onlinekram abhängig sein.
> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


   Daran nichts. aber du verzettelst dich immer wieder in Falschbehauptungen wie "_... die tatsache das ich unterwegs nicht auf nem laptop *spielen *könnte ..._".
Und das wird man ja wohl noch richtigstellen dürfen.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> tja das ist ganz einfach, ich kann über die zukünftigen vertriebswege vorausdenken, genauso wie ich mir vorstellen kann das es leute gibt die so wie ich vollkommen spontan sind und deswegen gar nicht planen können welche spiele sie am nächsten tag spielen.


   Ich kann mich Chris nur anschliessen: Du schleppst dann tatsächlich immer deine komplette Spielesammlung als CD/DVDs mit?

Dann wäre Steam ja doch was für dich: Da brauchst du dann nicht mit zig Datenträgern Hantieren, sondern kannst (genug Festplattenplatz vorausgesetzt) deine Spiele alle vorinstalliert mitnehmen .


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deine Meinung ist ja verständlich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Steam bald pleite ist *und* sie nicht dafür sorgen, dass man seine Spiele dann Offline spielen kann, schätze ich als geringer ein, als die, dass dein Haus mitsamt deinen Datenträgern niederbrennt.
> ...


   GM baut übrigens immernoch Autos. 

Ich denke, dass Steam im Fall einer Pleite von einem anderen Publisher weitergeführt wird. Man will sich diesen Kundenstamm sicher nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


danke du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund  


chris110488 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist ja verständlich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Steam bald pleite ist *und* sie nicht dafür sorgen, dass man seine Spiele dann Offline spielen kann, schätze ich als geringer ein, als die, dass dein Haus mitsamt deinen Datenträgern niederbrennt.


naja wie ob das warscheinlich ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, wär aber nicht das erste unternehmen das überraschend pleite geht und bestimmt auch nicht das letzte. 
aber mal davon abgesehen kann ich mir einerseits gut vorstellen das es ihnen in dem fall egal wäre ob die kunden die spiele noch spielen können(warum sollte einen kundenzufriedenheit auch noch interessieren wenn man eh pleite ist und nicht mehr auf die kunden angewiesen ist, wenn man selbst jetzt wo man auf die kunden angewiesen ist nicht viel auf die kundenzufriedenheit gibt?). außerdem bei unzähligen spielen die das ganze vorraussetzen, wäre auf jeden fall ein großer aufwand damit verbunden das in die tat umzusetzen, womöglich wären sie dazu im falle einer pleite gar nicht mehr in der lage das umzusetzen, dann haste auch pech gehabt. 



chris110488 schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ein Steam-Flop uns nicht vor Onlinezwang und Installationslimits bewahrt hätte. Die Publisher sind einfach verzweifelt, weil ihnen keine Möglichkeit zur effektiven Bekämpfung von Kopien einfallen will.


aber nein natürlich nicht...wenn man mit einem spiel aufgrund einer notwendigen onlineaktivierung automatisch verluste machen würde, dann wären die publisher natürlich total begeistert davon gewesen etwas auf den markt zu bringen das garantiert wieder zu verlusten führt, das ist schon einleuchtend haste recht.
aber ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht das die publisher verzweifelt sind weil sie nix gegen raubkopien tun können. entgegen dem was die uns einreden wollen sind und waren raubkopien nie ein existensbedrohendes problem, das ist alles nur rumgeheule von denen mit dem alleinigen zweck den leuten dinge wie drm aufs auge drücken zu können ohne das sich zu viel darüber beschwert wird.


chris110488 schrieb:


> Das sind sie eben nicht. Steam tut es ja auch nicht und ist trotzdem sehr erfolgreich. Sie tun es deswegen nicht, weil es eben keinen Sinn macht, zusätzlich zu einer Accountbindung den Kunden auch noch mit Installationslimits zu gängeln. Eine Accountbindung erfüllt doch schon den Zweck, dass ein Spiel nur von einer Person gespielt werden kann. Ein Installationslimit macht da einfach keinen Sinn.


natürlich sind sie das. sicher die folgen hätten auch anders aussehen können, aber trotzdem hätte es welche gegeben.
und installationslimit machen auch durchaus sinn, du darfst dich da halt nur nicht auf deine perspektive beschränken, sondern musst das ganze aus sicht der publisher sehen. der sinn und zweck von vielen dingen liegt nunmal nicht immer direkt vor einem, ein kopierschutz macht ja auch keinen sinn wenn man davon ausgeht das er gegen raubkopien wirken soll, wenn man anfängt andere möglichkeiten in betracht zu ziehen dann sieht die sache aber schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> bei unzähligen spielen die das ganze vorraussetzen, wäre auf jeden fall ein großer aufwand damit verbunden das in die tat umzusetzen, ...


Wirklich?
Im Prinzip müssten sie doch eigentlich fast gar nix ändern.
Einfach die Einlogroutine beim Steamstart entfernen und die Spieleliste aus den installierten Spielen generieren und die Store und Community Seiten löschen - fertig.

Bei einer ordentlich programmierten Software sollte das innerhalb kürzester Zeit machbar sein.



> ... du darfst dich da halt nur nicht auf deine perspektive beschränken, ...


   Das von dir zu lesen, ist schon lustig ...*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


 Wie ich bereits erklärt habe, spart Steam Geld.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ein Steam-Flop uns nicht vor Onlinezwang und Installationslimits bewahrt hätte. Die Publisher sind einfach verzweifelt, weil ihnen keine Möglichkeit zur effektiven Bekämpfung von Kopien einfallen will.
> ...


Wie du richtig erkannt hast, führt der Ubischutz weiter als Steam und bringt dem Kunden kaum Vorteile. Es liegt am Kunden, ob er ihn annimmt, oder nicht. Unabhängig von Steam. Verstehst du nicht, dass das eine erfolgreich sein kann und das andere nicht?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sind sie eben nicht. Steam tut es ja auch nicht und ist trotzdem sehr erfolgreich. Sie tun es deswegen nicht, weil es eben keinen Sinn macht, zusätzlich zu einer Accountbindung den Kunden auch noch mit Installationslimits zu gängeln. Eine Accountbindung erfüllt doch schon den Zweck, dass ein Spiel nur von einer Person gespielt werden kann. Ein Installationslimit macht da einfach keinen Sinn.
> ...


Jetzt nenn mir doch mal einen Vorteil des Publishers bei zusätzlichen Installationslimits aber bestehender Accountbindung! Wenn du keine Argumente bringst, kann ich leider auch auf nichts eingehen.


----------



## MaxSchmerz (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


Hab vor ca. nen halben Jahr die King Kong Collector's Edition für schlappe 2,49€ bei Karstadt gekauft. Im schicken Steelbook mit Bonus-DVD. Oder erst vor kurzem Bully: Die Ehrenrunde zum selben Preis usw. Kann Steam das unterbieten? Wenn ich nur Datenmüll haben will, kann ich mir das Spiel ja gleich illegal runterziehen. Da habe ich ja genauso viel von.    Man findet es meist immer günstiger, wenn man nur sucht. Ein gutes Beispiel: Sam & Max: Season One kostet bei Steam unverschämte 29,99€ und im Handel kriegste es für schlappe 2,49€. Ja, Steam ist schon verdammt günstig.


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


 Natürlich sind nur die Angebote günstig. ich bekam Sam und Max Season 1 UND2 bei Steam für unter 5 Euro.

Kleine Hausaufgabe für dich: Such mal einen Händler, der Mass Effect für 3,74 Euro, Mirrors Edge für 2,70 Euro, Dead Space für 3,74 Euro, Kings Bounty für 2,49 Euro, Ghostbusters für 4 Euro, Torchlight für 4 Euro, oder diesen Pack  für 80 Euro oder Portal für lau anbietet.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



MaxSchmerz schrieb:


> Hab vor ca. nen halben Jahr die King Kong Collector's Edition für schlappe 2,49€ bei Karstadt gekauft. Im schicken Steelbook mit Bonus-DVD. ...


Hab ich mir auch gekauft - für den Preis kann man nix falsch machen.

Die DVD hab ich aber eh nie geschaut und die Packung lagert in der Spieleschublade, wo man sie eh kaum zu Gesicht bekommt.



> Wenn ich nur Datenmüll haben will, kann ich mir das Spiel ja gleich illegal runterziehen. Da habe ich ja genauso viel von.


Toll. Spiele CD/DVDs kann man ja auch im Laden klauen; wieso also bezahlen?   

Das Ausschlaggebende ist nun mal das Spielgeschehen selbst - und das ist bei DL Version absolut identisch mit der CD/DVD Variante.

Bunte Cover für die Vitrine kann man sich auch ohne CD aus dem Internet zusammensuchen und ausdrucken und/oder Packungen daraus basteln - wenn man unbedingt ne CD/DVD haben will, brennt man sich halt die Spieledaten als Backup.



> Man findet es meist immer günstiger, wenn man nur sucht. Ein gutes Beispiel: Sam & Max: Season One kostet bei Steam unverschämte 29,99€ und im Handel kriegste es für schlappe 2,49€. Ja, Steam ist schon verdammt günstig.


in letzter Zeit/aktuell:
die kompletten Telltale Adventures, sprich:
Sam & Max Season 1, 2 & 3, Wallace & Gromit, Tales of Monkey Island, und noch ein paar für ~50 €
(wer da 30€ nur für die erste S&M Season zahlt, ist selbst schuld)

Mass Effect: 3,75
Ghostbusters 4,-
Mirror's Edge 3,75
Witcher Enhanced Edition 5,43
Serious Sam 1st + 2nd Encounter HD 7,50
Chrome 0,99
...


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Was mir bei Steam auch noch auffällt:
Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen Lego Harry Potter für die XBox geholt, gestern in der Stadt habe ich die auch für den PC gesehen. Kann also sein, dass es die PC Version auch schon ein paar Tage gibt.
Bei Steam sehe ich, dass es erst am 28.06. verfügbar sein wird. Ist ja echt topaktuell 
Und ich bin auf den Preis gespannt, beim Karstadt in Bremen kostete die PC Version 30€, die XBox und PS3 Version jeweils 50€ 
Ob Steam diesen Preis auch so festlegt?


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> ... Lego Harry Potter ...
> Bei Steam sehe ich, dass es erst am 28.06. verfügbar sein wird. Ist ja echt topaktuell
> Und ich bin auf den Preis gespannt, beim Karstadt in Bremen kostete die PC Version 30€, die XBox und PS3 Version jeweils 50€
> Ob Steam diesen Preis auch so festlegt?


   Steam kann jetzt genau _was _dafür, daß der Publisher festlegt: "ab dem 28. erst freischalten"?

Oder meinst du, Steam haben die Freischaltgenehmigung und denken sich: "ach, am Wochenende wird eh keiner auf unserer Seite stöbern und das Spiel kaufen, da können wir auch bis Montag warten" ...?

btw: knapp 30€, sieht man, wenn man in der Suchmaske Lego harry eingibt und wartet (nicht Enter drücken).


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Lego Harry Potter ...
> ...


Tja, diese Regel werden die Läden auch haben. Aber wenn die das schon verkaufen bin ich schon am spielen während Steam Käufer noch warten müssen 


> Oder meinst du, Steam haben die Freischaltgenehmigung und denken sich: "ach, am Wochenende wird eh keiner auf unserer Seite stöbern und das Spiel kaufen, da können wir auch bis Montag warten" ...?
> 
> btw: knapp 30€, sieht man, wenn man in der Suchmaske Lego harry eingibt und wartet (nicht Enter drücken).


   
OK, danke für die Info, dann wirds also nicht deutlich billiger als im Laden.
Müsste ja eigentlich, immerhin fällt der komplette Teil mit der Produktion + Logistik weg.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Steam kann jetzt genau _was _dafür, daß der Publisher festlegt: "ab dem 28. erst freischalten"?
> ...


Und weshalb steht dann bei Amazon "Release an 25." ?



> Müsste ja eigentlich, immerhin fällt der komplette Teil mit der Produktion + Logistik weg.


... weil ja bekanntlich alle anderen Firmen Einspraungen sofort zu 100% an die Endkunden weitergeben  

Steam ist nur die Katalogsoftware, die Preise bestimmen die Publisher.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


Warum konnte ich es dann schon am 23. in den Händen halten?


> > Müsste ja eigentlich, immerhin fällt der komplette Teil mit der Produktion + Logistik weg.
> 
> 
> ... weil ja bekanntlich alle anderen Firmen Einspraungen sofort zu 100% an die Endkunden weitergeben
> ...


   
Wer den Preis genau bestimmt kann mir doch egal sein, wenns aus logischer Sicht deutlich günstiger sein MÜSSTE 
Klar, dass die Preisersparnis nicht an den Kunden weitergegeben wird, naja, Angebot und Nachfrage


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Warum konnte ich es dann schon am 23. in den Händen halten?


   Was weiß ich - frag den Ladenbesitzer.

Jedenfalls steht durch die Termine 25. und 28. fest, daß es kein einheitliches Veröffentlichungsdatum gibt.


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



Worrel schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bei unzähligen spielen die das ganze vorraussetzen, wäre auf jeden fall ein großer aufwand damit verbunden das in die tat umzusetzen, ...
> ...


was genau dahintersteckt kann ich nur vermuten, aber es wird schon seine gründe haben, sonst würden sie es nicht machen. vielleicht wegen des gebrauchtmarktes, vielleicht weil sie herausfinden wollen wie oft ihre kunden ihre spiele installieren, oder was weiß ich, auf jeden fall nicht zum vorteil des kunden.


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Steam ist außerhalb von den sehr zahlreichen Sonderangeboten nicht besonders günstig. Die Rabattaktionen sind allerdings häufig unschlagbar und um die Hälfte bis das Zehnfache günstiger als Spiele im Laden. Ich halte es für denkbar, das es Lego Harry Potter innerhalb von ein paar Monaten für unter 10, vielleicht sogar unter 5 Euro gibt.


----------



## fiumpf (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand vor 3 Jahren gesagt hätte, dass der weltgrößte Automobilkonzern General Motors kurz vor der Pleite steht, da hätte man auch die Jungs mit dem Jäckchen kommen lassen.
> Sorry, aber nein, auf solche Zusagen werde ich mich nicht verlassen.


In den Steam-AGB findet sich der Passus dass sich Valve vorbehält, 
Spiele nicht bis Ultimo über die Onlineplattform Steam anzubieten. In 
einem solchen Fall veröffentlicht Valve Non-Steam-Patches oder ähnliches.


----------



## chris110488 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie ich bereits erklärt habe, spart Steam Geld.
> ...



Wenn man bei Release kauft, dann ist Steam in der Tat häufig teurer.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Das ist alles möglich. Es kommt nur darauf an, ob der Kunde nun viele Vorteile sieht bzw. die Nachteile in Kauf nimmt, oder nicht. Und die Akzeptanz ist bei Steam sicherlich höher als bei Ubisoft, denn im Gegensatz zu Ubisoft bringt Steam viele tolle Features mit sich. Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Konzepte.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Bei einer Accountbindung gibt es auch schon keinen Gebrauchtmarkt, dazu braucht man keine Limits. Und Steam kann sicher auch nachvollziehen, wie oft ein Spiel runtergeladen bzw installiert wurde. Sogar wie oft es getartet wurde.

Die Limits wurden damals als nämlich nicht als "Verschärfung" von Steam erdacht, sondern als Alternative (zum Steam-Kopierschutz, welcher nur eines von vielen Features ist), ohne Accountbindung und hätten als solche auch ohne Steam kommen können. Der Kunde hat sie aber nicht gerade gut aufgenommen und daher sind sie im Gegensatz zu Steam mehr oder weniger verschwunden.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



fiumpf schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber wenn jemand vor 3 Jahren gesagt hätte, dass der weltgrößte Automobilkonzern General Motors kurz vor der Pleite steht, da hätte man auch die Jungs mit dem Jäckchen kommen lassen.
> ...


Tjo, und wenn das mal nicht der Fall ist, dann hat man als Kunde die Rennerei, seine Spiele wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Ne, sorry, muss nicht sein.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> wenn ich deiner meinung widerspreche liegt das wohl kaum daran das ich deine perspektive nicht sehe, sondern vielmehr daran das ich ne andere meinung habe.


Danke, gleichfalls.


----------



## DarthDevil (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



			
				chris110488"Wenn man bei Release kauft schrieb:
			
		

> eben, und noch dazu bekomm ich weniger für mein geld, hülle, dvd und anleitung sollten schon mindestens vorhanden sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja das mit dem gebrauchtmarkt ist bei installationslimits schon ein wenig schlimmer. ich mein theoretisch könnte man sich doch bei steam für jedes spiel nen eigenen account anlegen und den dann komplett verkaufen?
bei den limits ist es so ne sache, man weiß nie ob die schon aufgebraucht sind, und schließlich ist es ja auch schon vorgekommen das die zurücksetzung selbiger verweigert wurde wenn der verdacht aufkam das es ein gebrauchtes spiel ist.


----------



## chris110488 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> eben, und noch dazu bekomm ich weniger für mein geld, hülle, dvd und anleitung sollten schon mindestens vorhanden sein.



Seit es keine Papphüllen und brauchbare Handbücher mehr gibt, interessieren mich die Retail-Verpackungen nicht mehr. Sie bringen mir keinerlei Mehrwert. Aber das ist sicherlich iene Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist alles möglich. Es kommt nur darauf an, ob der Kunde nun viele Vorteile sieht bzw. die Nachteile in Kauf nimmt, oder nicht. Und die Akzeptanz ist bei Steam sicherlich höher als bei Ubisoft, denn im Gegensatz zu Ubisoft bringt Steam viele tolle Features mit sich. Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Konzepte.
> ...


Kannst du keinen Unterschied zwischen einer einmaligen Aktivierung und einer ständigen Onlinepflicht erkennen?



DarthDevil schrieb:


> das wäre ja als würde man behaupten,  dass jemand der keinen pc benutzen will und sich deswegen keinen 400€ rechner kauft, einen 5000€ rechner kaufen würde weil der ja mehr vorteile hat, das derjenige gar keine pc haben will spielt da natürlich keine rolle, haste recht.


Ich kann deinem Gedankengang hier nicht folgen.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> und ob ubisoft weniger aktzeptanz erreicht wird sich erst noch rausstellen müssen, die erste welle spiele mit onlinezwang hat sich gut verkauft. die frage ist nur ob man damit genug kunden geärgert hat das sich das bald ändert. das die diskussion über ubi-drm viel hitziger ist als über steam liegt einfach daran das es noch neu ist, damals war die aufregung über steam auch größer als es noch neu war.


Wie gesagt, das halte ich alles für möglich.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei einer Accountbindung gibt es auch schon keinen Gebrauchtmarkt, dazu braucht man keine Limits. Und Steam kann sicher auch nachvollziehen, wie oft ein Spiel runtergeladen bzw installiert wurde. Sogar wie oft es getartet wurde.
> ...


Hier hast du mal Recht.


----------



## DarthDevil (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eben, und noch dazu bekomm ich weniger für mein geld, hülle, dvd und anleitung sollten schon mindestens vorhanden sein.
> ...


na da gehen unsere meinungen wohl sehr auseinander. kunststoffhüllen find ich besser das sie einfach robuster sind, auch die handbücher find ich immer noch ausreichend, im gegenteil, so umfangreich brauch ich die gar nicht, wenn ich da zB an das 220 seiten handbuch meines civilization 4 denke ist das doch schon eher zu viel, schließlich will ich keine bücher lesen sondern spielen. aber trotzdem muss sowas sein, vielleicht bin ich da ja altmodisch veranlagt, aber ich brauch einfach was das ich in händen halten kann, kommt mir sonst irgendwie vollkommen wertlos vor.


chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


klar seh ich da nen unterschied, aber es spielt in diesem fall einfach keine rolle. denn beides zwingt mich dazu internet zu haben das ist der punkt. was ich die ganze zeit sagen will ist, es gibt das kleinere übel(steam, einfache onlineaktivierung), das mittlere übel(securom&co, aktivierung bei jeder installation, begrenzte installationen) und das größte übel(daueronlinezwang). und glaubst du wirklich das jemand für den bereits das kleinere übel zu 1000000000% inakzeptabel ist, wirklich das mittlere oder größte übel annehmen würde???????? genau das will ich damit sagen, wäre das kleinere übel gescheitert, wären die anderen nie gekommen, weils einfach von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt gewesen wäre. da spielt auch das ganze drumherum von wegen nützliche features einfach keine rolle, sobald auch nur eine kleinigkeit vorhanden ist die zu 100% inakzeptabel ist, können 1 million toller features das nicht mehr ausgleichen.


chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das wäre ja als würde man behaupten,  dass jemand der keinen pc benutzen will und sich deswegen keinen 400€ rechner kauft, einen 5000€ rechner kaufen würde weil der ja mehr vorteile hat, das derjenige gar keine pc haben will spielt da natürlich keine rolle, haste recht.
> ...


ist doch ganz einfach, es geht darum das jemand der etwas das ihm gar nicht zusagt nicht haben will( 400€ pc bzw. drm ohne nennenswerte vorteile=securom, ubi-drm) auch nichts haben will was ihm auch nicht zusagt obwohl es besser ist als das andere( 5000€ pc bzw. drm mit ein paar vorteilen=steam). weil beides mal etwas enthalten ist was er nicht haben will(pc bzw. drm), sollte ja nur ein vergleich sein.


chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und ob ubisoft weniger aktzeptanz erreicht wird sich erst noch rausstellen müssen, die erste welle spiele mit onlinezwang hat sich gut verkauft. die frage ist nur ob man damit genug kunden geärgert hat das sich das bald ändert. das die diskussion über ubi-drm viel hitziger ist als über steam liegt einfach daran das es noch neu ist, damals war die aufregung über steam auch größer als es noch neu war.
> ...


was diesen absatz von mir angeht kann das sein, aber das ist ja auch nicht das  was ich die ganze zeit sagen will.


----------



## chris110488 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Die meinsten "Handbücher" sind doch nur noch Installationsanleitungen. Da steht drin, wie ich es installiere, wie ich ein neues Spiel starte und wie ich ein altes lade. Das sollte ich auch noch selber hinbekommen. Die Zeiten, in denen ich wirklich mal was nachschlagen konnte (Einen Zauberspruch bei Baldurs Gate, eine Hintergrunginformation zur Spielwelt in Vampire Redemption oder ein Gebäude in Caesar 3) sind vorbei. Ich komme mir heute eher verarscht vor, wenn ich eine Spieleverpackung öffne.

Aber hier geht es ja um Steam und hierzu sei noch folgendes gesagt: Auch wenn Mafia 2 Steam vorraussetzt, kannst du es im Laden kaufen, eine Verpackung und ein Handbuch in Händen halten, sogar einen Datenträger (von dem geht dann auch die Installation schneller).

Die schönste Verpackung, die ich den letzten Jahren kaufte, war übrigens die Imperial Edition von Empire, einem Steam-Spiel.



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Aber das trifft doch nur zu, wenn man schon die einmalige Aktivierung völlig inakzeptabel findet. Und wie schon gesagt, wäre Securom wohl auch ohne Steam gekommen. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Eine Diskussion über dieses "Was wäre wenn" erscheint mir eher wertlos. Das kann man jetzt, da es ja anders ist, alles nicht mehr nachprüfen. Man kann nur noch wertlose Behauptungen in den Raum stellen.




DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Ach so.


----------



## DarthDevil (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...





chris110488 schrieb:


> Aber das trifft doch nur zu, wenn man schon die einmalige Aktivierung völlig inakzeptabel findet.


genau das ist es ja was ich die ganze zeit sagen will.


chris110488 schrieb:


> Und wie schon gesagt, wäre Securom wohl auch ohne Steam gekommen.


genau das ist es was ich nicht sagen will. meine argumentation bezieht sich da da drauf das steam am anfang stand, und nicht auf, was wäre wenn es steam nie gegeben hätte.


chris110488 schrieb:


> Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Eine Diskussion über dieses "Was wäre wenn" erscheint mir eher wertlos. Das kann man jetzt, da es ja anders ist, alles nicht mehr nachprüfen. Man kann nur noch wertlose Behauptungen in den Raum stellen.


ob die behauptungen wertlos sind oder nicht kommt ganz auf die betrachtungsweise an. beschränkst du deine sichtweise auf die diskussion über drm kann das schon sein, blickst du über den tellerrand und siehst auf die prinzipe die dahinter stecken, dann wirst du vielleicht merken das sich das auch viele andere dinge übertragen lässt. denn das prinzip das viele menschen sich jeden mist andrehen lassen wenn man ihnen nur oft und lange genug einredet das es gut und toll oder wahr ist, und wenn das noch nicht reicht ein wenig zuckerguss ums maul schmiert(also ein paar kleine vorteile bietet um von den nachteilen abzulenken) wird in so vielen bereichen angewendet...drm, nichtraucherschutzgesetze, apple-produkte, schweinegrippe und und und such dir was aus die liste könnte man jetzt endlos weiterführen.


----------



## chris110488 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ob die behauptungen wertlos sind oder nicht kommt ganz auf die betrachtungsweise an. beschränkst du deine sichtweise auf die diskussion über drm kann das schon sein, blickst du über den tellerrand und siehst auf die prinzipe die dahinter stecken, dann wirst du vielleicht merken das sich das auch viele andere dinge übertragen lässt. denn das prinzip das viele menschen sich jeden mist andrehen lassen wenn man ihnen nur oft und lange genug einredet das es gut und toll oder wahr ist, und wenn das noch nicht reicht ein wenig zuckerguss ums maul schmiert(also ein paar kleine vorteile bietet um von den nachteilen abzulenken) wird in so vielen bereichen angewendet...drm, nichtraucherschutzgesetze, apple-produkte, schweinegrippe und und und such dir was aus die liste könnte man jetzt endlos weiterführen.


Alles was du schlecht findest ist blöd und alle Leute die das nicht erkennen sind bestenfalls naiv? Es wird ja immer lustiger.

 Dinge, die du als riesige Nachteile empfindest, sind für andere völlig irrelevant oder sogar Vorteile (ich freue mich, wenn Raucher raus müssen, oder wenn ein Spiel Steam-Zwang hat, oder wenn ich einen iPod hätte; mir ist es egal, ob ich ein Spiel verkaufen kann, oder ob ich eine Verapckung habe). Nicht alles, was du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, blöd findest ist auch objektiv _"Mist"_. Es kommt auf die eigenen Prioritäten an. Du schließt jedoch ausschließlich von dir auf andere. Dass andere Menschen andere Vorlieben haben und andere Prioritäten setzten (und das, obwohl sie sich Gedanken zum Thema gemacht haben und nicht doof sind), kommt dir nicht in den Sinn. Deine Meinung ist die _Wahrheit_. Die Einzige.

Du kannst nicht einfach behaupten, dass Dinge, die dir nicht gefallen, schlecht sind und das Leute dumm oder naiv sind, die diesen Dingen positiv gegenüber stehen (was dein letzter Beitrag wieder implizierte). Aber wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------



## DarthDevil (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ob die behauptungen wertlos sind oder nicht kommt ganz auf die betrachtungsweise an. beschränkst du deine sichtweise auf die diskussion über drm kann das schon sein, blickst du über den tellerrand und siehst auf die prinzipe die dahinter stecken, dann wirst du vielleicht merken das sich das auch viele andere dinge übertragen lässt. denn das prinzip das viele menschen sich jeden mist andrehen lassen wenn man ihnen nur oft und lange genug einredet das es gut und toll oder wahr ist, und wenn das noch nicht reicht ein wenig zuckerguss ums maul schmiert(also ein paar kleine vorteile bietet um von den nachteilen abzulenken) wird in so vielen bereichen angewendet...drm, nichtraucherschutzgesetze, apple-produkte, schweinegrippe und und und such dir was aus die liste könnte man jetzt endlos weiterführen.
> ...


 sicher ist nicht alles was ich schlecht finde blöd, aber eine gewisse naivität ist bei einigen leuten sicher vorhanden, selbst bei mir schließe ich nicht vollkommen aus das es in gewissen dingen vielleicht so ist.
aber die beistpiele die ich gebracht habe haben sicher alle ihren sinn. über drm hab ich ja glaub ich genug gesagt, dann geh ich mal die anderen durch. fangen wir mal mit dem nichtraucherschutz an(ich bin übrigens nichtraucher   ) da wird die gefahr künstlich hochgespielt, gar vollkommen übertrieben, da wird behauptet das passivrauchen ebenso gefährlich wie aktivrauchen ist, was noch nichtmal im entferntesten der realität entspricht, aber wirds nur oft genug wiederholt dann werdens die leute schon glauben...dann gabs da ja auch noch berichte von wegen das man bereits folgen des nichtraucherschutzes nachweisen kann, wenn es beim aktivrauchen jahrzehnte dauert bis sich ernste folgen bemerkbar machen soll das beim passivrauchen nach ein oder zwei jahren der fall sein??? hallo wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte?
ok kommen wir zu den apple produkten, sicher sind keine schlechten produkte, aber die sache ist die, es gibt für jedes apple produkt alternativen die mehr möglichkeiten haben, deutlich weniger kosten, frei von beschränkungen sind und wie man ja am iphone sieht nicht so was dreißtes wie permanente standortüberwachung haben.
zu guter letz die schweinegrippe, hier wurde von der pharmaindustrie versucht möglichst große panik zu machen, nur um geld mit irgendwelchen impstoffen zu machen und im endeffekt wars nicht mehr wie jede andere stinknormale grippe, die nur für bestimmte personengruppen wie alte und kranke menschen überhaupt eine gefahr darstellt, aber sicher keine so massive gefahr das da jetzt jeder ne impfung gebraucht hätte wie die es uns weißmachen wollten.


----------



## chris110488 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Wenn du mir jetzt zu jeder dieser Aussagen (bis auf Apple) eine einzige glaubwürdige Quelle lieferst, betrachte ich sie vielleicht nicht als vollkommen wertlos.


----------



## DarthDevil (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt zu jeder dieser Aussagen (bis auf Apple) eine einzige glaubwürdige Quelle lieferst, betrachte ich sie vielleicht nicht als vollkommen wertlos.


   wozu auch, es ist einfach so offensichtlich wenn man drüber nachdenkt. schon allein beim rauchen, die aussage "passivrauchen ist genauso schädlich wie aktivrauchen" wer mir mit sowas kommt da weiß ich schon von vorneherein das er nur nachplappert was man ihm eingeredet hat, ohne auch nur die 2 sekunden an nachdenken in betracht zu ziehen die die offensichtliche lächerlichkeit dieser aussage zu bemerken. falls du übrigens in betraucht ziehen solltest mir hier zeigen zu wollen das passivrauchen ja doch gefährlich ist und eine glaubwürdige untersuchung finden willst die genau das beweißt, kann ich dir nur den rat geben keine zeit zu verschwenden und es bleiben zu lassen, denn es gibt keine   
und die sache mit der schweinegrippe, naja, also so nach dem motto wir werden alle krank und alle sterben wenn wir uns nicht impfen lassen, das ist ja so offensichtliche panikmache, da braucht man eigentlich gar nix mehr zu sagen...


----------



## chris110488 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du mir jetzt zu jeder dieser Aussagen (bis auf Apple) eine einzige glaubwürdige Quelle lieferst, betrachte ich sie vielleicht nicht als vollkommen wertlos.
> ...


   Ich glaube, du solltest weniger denken und dafür mehr lesen, besonders da du wohl weder Biologe noch Artz bist. (damit treffe ich übrigens nicht die Aussage, dass Passivrauchen genau so schädlich, oder die Schweinegrippe keine Panikmache ist)


----------



## DarthDevil (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*



chris110488 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


sehr interessant, woher willst du denn eigentlich wissen was ich bin? aber es spielt auch keine rolle, einige fakten kann ich auch so ohne probleme sehen, zb das die menge der inhalierten giftstoffe beim passivrauchen nur ein kleiner bruchteil der menge beim aktivrauchen, ebenso wie die tatsache das passivrauchen ohne aktivrauchen möglich ist, umgekehrt funktioniert das nicht. und das mit dem lesen ist wohl ne unterstellung, natürlich lese ich, sonst hab ich ja kein wissen, und hab ich kein wissen, worüber soll ich dann nachdenken?
hier mal was dazu, vielleicht ein wenig selbstgerecht geschrieben, aber trotzdem enthält es einige interessante denkansätze und auch ein paar äußerst interessante fakten:
www.novo-argumente.com/artikel/95/novo9551.pdf
besonders interessant find ich da den fakt das sich die politik zB um die gefährlichkeit des passivrauchens zu untermauern auf eine studie beruft die genau das gegenteil aussagt, diese tatsache aber interessanterweise verschweigt. und zumindest eine studie die mit 39 jahren über einen zeitraum ging der im gegensatz zu vielen anderen untersuchungen zu dem thema gerade lange genug ist um überhaupt sinnvolle schlußfolgerungen ziehen zu können.
wobei das schlimmste daran find ich ist immer noch das millionen von menschen durch die nichtraucher"schutz"gesetze freiheits- und selbstbestimmungsrechte beschnitten werden. also wenn es ein recht gibt dem ich extrem große bedeutung zuschreibe, dann das auf freiheit und selbstbestimmung des eigenen lebens.
und im mal wieder aufs thema zurückzukommen vielleicht noch eine interessante parallele, das ich mich gegen die beschneidung von rechten einsetze, die ich selber gar nicht in anspruch nehme, bei den spielen das recht auf weiterverkauf, beim rauchen das recht darauf rauchen zu können wo ein raucher will(ich möchte hier nochmal betonen das ich nicht rauche). denn gibt man erstmal ein recht her wird sich dich gegenseite unweigerlich fragen ob sie einem nicht noch mehr rechte zu ihrem eigenen vorteil wegnehmen kann ohne das sich jemand drüber beklagt.


----------



## fiumpf (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Passivrauchen, Schweinegrippe, ..... *OFFTOPIC!*

Hier geht es um Steam und Mafia 2 (plus die Zeitlupenfuntkion!, ganz wichtig), alles andere besprecht ihr bitte per PM. Weiteres Offtopic-Geplänkel wird kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## chris110488 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Mafia 2 für PC mit Steam-Pflicht plus Details zur Zeitlupenfunktion*

Eine Zeitlupenfunktion hätte ich übrigens nicht gebraucht.


----------

